# Star Trek (2009)



## excellence153 (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, I did my searching, and the only thread I found after typing in "star trek abrams" was made in '07 simply discussing the next actor portraying Spock.

I'll be honest, I was never a huge Star Trek fan (Star Wars for me), but I know my fair share of facts.  And after seeing the theatrical trailer (it showed before Quantum), I was blown away.  This just might make me a fan of the series.

All the actors look fantastic, not to mention the director (J. J. Abrams).
James T. Kirk - Chris Pine
Spock - Zachary Quinto
Dr. McCoy - Karl Urban
Scotty - Simon Pegg
Uhura - Zoe Saldana
Sulu - John Cho
Chekov - Anton Yelchin
Nero (the Romulan villain) - Eric Bana

The trailer should be online tomorrow.


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2008)

Zachary Quinto as Spock. Hell yea.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll be watching this just for Zach Quinto.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 16, 2008)

Same here!


----------



## Juno (Nov 16, 2008)

Leaked cam of the trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=285EhmWEWx0[/YOUTUBE]

Zachary Quinto is an inspired pick, but I'm not convinced by Chris Pine. Young pretty boys do not make believable ship captains. He looks more like the cabin boy.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 16, 2008)

I remain cautiously optimistic. Though I do have my reservations.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 17, 2008)

Seabear said:


> Zachary Quinto is an inspired pick, but I'm not convinced by Chris Pine. Young pretty boys do not make believable ship captains. He looks more like the cabin boy.



Thanks for supplying the cam video.

Chris Pine is this generation's Kirk.  Shatner was considered a pretty boy when he took the role.

Wait and see, my friend... wait and see.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 17, 2008)

That trailer was kickass. but not till May? Damn I thought it was coming out this christmas, got pushed back eh? Lol at Scotty. And what the hell is that robot. 
Speaking of which, Day the Earth stood still is coming out next month...


----------



## Slice (Nov 17, 2008)

First i had my doubts concerning a reboot / a backstory (i always wanted the next movie to be placed "post Voyager return") but the trailer looks awesome.

I just hope it's not just explosions and action without any real plot.


----------



## Juno (Nov 17, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> Thanks for supplying the cam video.
> 
> Chris Pine is this generation's Kirk.  Shatner was considered a pretty boy when he took the role.
> 
> Wait and see, my friend... wait and see.



Shatner was also in his mid-thirties and looked it. This guy looks like he just walked off the set of Dawson's Creek, and there's more shots of him driving around in bling cars and motorbikes and sexing up other Dawson Creek girls than there are of him doing anything else. 

Not impressed at all so far, but I'll keep an open mind. It's just a trailer after all.


----------



## martryn (Nov 17, 2008)

Personally I think it looks like the best fucking Trek movie yet.  All the other ones have been uninspired shit.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 17, 2008)

Slice said:


> First i had my doubts concerning a reboot / a backstory (i always wanted the next movie to be placed "post Voyager return") but the trailer looks awesome.
> 
> I just hope it's not just explosions and action without any real plot.



Well, Abrams always seems to deliver.

Trailer in about 30 minutes!

EDIT:  Here it is...


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Nov 18, 2008)

James SIBERIUS Kirk?!  HOw the hell wasn't this fixed before the trailer came out?


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 18, 2008)

> Personally I think it looks like the best fucking Trek movie yet. All the other ones have been uninspired shit.



Oi.



> This guy looks like he just walked off the set of Dawson's Creek, and there's more shots of him driving around in bling cars and motorbikes and sexing up other Dawson Creek girls than there are of him doing anything else.
> 
> Not impressed at all so far, but I'll keep an open mind. It's just a trailer after all.



Agreed.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> James SIBERIUS Kirk?!  HOw the hell wasn't this fixed before the trailer came out?



Take the wax out of your ear.

He said Tiberius.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 18, 2008)

Considering Zachary Quinto will be playing, it'll definitely be worth watching.


----------



## batanga (Nov 22, 2008)

I never liked Star Trek so I don't care if this movie destroys the dreams of it's fans.

To me, it looks like a pretty OK summer movie, kid Kirk and that "darkness and silence" line were just stupid but won't destroy the entire movie for me.

I'll probably go see it.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 23, 2008)

HD quality

looks surprisingly awesome.


----------



## batanga (Dec 6, 2008)

"Fat Tax"

I like the Kelvin more than the new Enterprise. Looks bitchin'


And that security officer looks pretty cool, believable.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2008)

Syl--er, Spock bumps.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Dec 23, 2008)

awsome magnificent i like it must watch


----------



## Deamiel (Dec 24, 2008)

Shitty cast.  Sigh.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 24, 2008)

Seabear said:


> Shatner was also in his mid-thirties and looked it. This guy looks like he just walked off the set of Dawson's Creek, and there's more shots of him driving around in bling cars and motorbikes and sexing up other Dawson Creek girls than there are of him doing anything else.
> 
> Not impressed at all so far, but I'll keep an open mind. It's just a trailer after all.



Just as some background, this film is set during the period in which Kirk and crew are either still in Star Fleet academy or have just graduated from the academy, so they would still be fairly young rather than being wizened veterans in their 30's.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 25, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> Shitty cast.  Sigh.



You find a better cast... original cast excluded.


----------



## Deamiel (Dec 25, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> You find a better cast... original cast excluded.



I'm not an expert or anything, but I'm seeing a bunch of obscure or completely random actors thrown into the mix.

Most of those people are from bland dramas or starred in comedies.  Hardly fitting for the Star Trek universe.

I didn't mean to imply they were bad actors. They just don't seem to fit the part.


----------



## Muk (Dec 25, 2008)

i know very little of star trek but this look like another action movie set in space


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 26, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> I'm not an expert or anything, but I'm seeing a bunch of obscure or completely random actors thrown into the mix.
> 
> Most of those people are from bland dramas or starred in comedies.  Hardly fitting for the Star Trek universe.
> 
> I didn't mean to imply they were bad actors. They just don't seem to fit the part.



Obscure actors are usually the best in my opinion.  But we'll see.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 20, 2009)

It's going to so good.


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

New trailer out:




Love the music that song just screams "epic"!


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 6, 2009)

That new trailer rocks! but as good as these trailers have been I just hope the film meets expectations in 3 months.


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

Gonna watch this for Sylar Zach Quinto 

another link for the new trailer


----------



## Arishem (Mar 7, 2009)

I was ambivalent about this movie before, but the third trailer has got me genuinely excited. The score accompanying it is the very definition epic. On a related topic, it looks like that planet is being sucked into something, so maybe we're going to see a blackhole bomb for the first time?


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2009)

Holy crap, that was awesome. I really can't wait to see this now.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 7, 2009)

looks pretty amazing. 

i always thought kirk was meant to be chuck norris-ish. this movie will explain why i guess...


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 7, 2009)

This movie is a must watch.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, that song is amazing.

"Fire everything!"

Yes.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 8, 2009)

The song is Freedom Fighters by Thomas J. Bergersen, and here it is for all to enjoy:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvim8neMIIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2009)

Saw the trailer before Watchmen. I was the only person clapping when it came on.

Gosh, I'm a nerd. :ho


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 8, 2009)

Pharrell should have a cameo.


----------



## olaf (Mar 9, 2009)

holy shit! Cameron from House is Kirks mom


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 9, 2009)

Arishem said:


> The song is Freedom Fighters by Thomas J. Bergersen, and here it is for all to enjoy:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvim8neMIIk[/YOUTUBE]



Whoa, thanks!

I wish I could download it though.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks pretty good, hope it is.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok..that music just convinced me to watch this movie..


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2009)

*Star Trek trailer breaks records*

[link in case u wanna see ]
Looks like a lot of people are excited for this movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

Welp. This looks like the blockbuster of 2009 to me. 

I hear Trekkies all across the world fangasming in their pants.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 12, 2009)

Nero's Narada looks like the unholy union of an octopus and a crab:


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMA12qeoz4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 30, 2009)

I really want to see this movie. The trailers look good.


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 30, 2009)

Argh... the movie comes out the same day as my AP European History exam.


Looks like I won't be showing up opening night for this one....fucking shit....


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to see this movie. If not for Sylar Zach Quinto, then for the music


----------



## Arishem (Mar 31, 2009)

It seems that Paramount was so impressed that they've already resigned this movie's writers to pen the sequel. Abrams isn't confirmed as the director yet, but they'd be stupid to give it to someone else.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 31, 2009)

^  Good.

This pleases me greatly.


----------



## Hana (Apr 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> It seems that Paramount was so impressed that they've already resigned this movie's writers to pen the sequel. Abrams isn't confirmed as the director yet, but they'd be stupid to give it to someone else.



Oh yes! 


After seeing the trailer from the Watchmen film, I have no doubts that this movie will be good. If nothing else, that was one of the hottest trailers I've seen. I'll be fangirling over this for the next two months.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2009)

Reviews from the early screening are starting to appear..and against all odds it appears that this movie is THA BOMB!

A few of those reviews:



dinorpg



Link removed




I can't wait to see it!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 9, 2009)

So, as I understand it, this is not technically a reboot at all, since the story is actually about Spock of _TNG_-time travelling to the past and, hence, creating a new timeline. So it's actually, in a weird way, a sequel.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 9, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> So, as I understand it, this is not technically a reboot at all,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



woah! thats cool news. Now they can start the franchise over
*Spoiler*: __ 



 and not worry about plotholes


. Maybe they should make the next show with the current movie cast.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's also not meant to have that many plot-holes anyway- to quote _Spill_, these guys love _Star Trek_, so even with a free hand they are trying to be as faithful as possible. The main effect of all this time-travelling
is things like allowing for Romulan villains.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 9, 2009)

Sylar from heroes and Cameron from House in it, this movie has become one of my priority!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2009)

Abrams has said that he wouldn't be opposed to doing a TV series in the future. 

Edit: Obama has actually requested for a whitehouse screening before it comes out in theaters.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 10, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Abrams has said that he wouldn't be opposed to doing a TV series in the future.
> 
> Edit: Obama has actually requested for a whitehouse screening before it comes out in theaters.



@ both of the comments:  THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2009)

He gave the Vulcan salute to Leonard Nimoy on the campaign trail.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2009)

Arishem said:


> He gave the Vulcan salute to Leonard Nimoy on the campaign trail.



So he is a geek too..

I wonder if he will use his awesome presidential power to see the movie in the White House if the producers refuse his request..


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> So he is a geek too..
> 
> I wonder if he will use his awesome presidential power to see the movie in the White House if the producers refuse his request..



I doubt any of the producers would refuse.  I mean if the President wants to see your movie early, that's great PR for your film.  And if by some reason they do.... well there's always the Patriot Act lol


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> So he is a geek too..
> 
> I wonder if he will use his awesome presidential power to see the movie in the White House if the producers refuse his request..



He'll download a cam.

He'll make his own cam.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## excellence153 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good review, thanks for that.

I had low expectations for Bana either way.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 12, 2009)

The ship to ship battles look fucking epic. I really like how the Kelvin has pop-out turrets, but I can't tell what they're firing.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 12, 2009)

Arishem said:


> The ship to ship battles look fucking epic. I really like how the Kelvin has pop-out turrets, but I can't tell what they're firing.



They fire burst phasers I think,like the Enterprise NX-01's first beam weapon because the Kelvin is an older ship and has outdated weapons..


















































Was that a little geek'ish?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 12, 2009)

Not particularly on a forum dedicated to a retarded, orange wearing ninja.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 12, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Not particularly on a forum dedicated to a retarded, orange wearing ninja.


Point taken..


I wonder how big this is going to be and how much money it shall make..


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2009)

I wanna see this on opening day. Is this coming out in May?


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2009)

The movies dope from what I hear.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> I wanna see this on opening day. Is this coming out in May?



Yep, on May 8th.


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2009)

So far it has a 100% on RT.

Kewl.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow @ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the Cloverfield monster having a cameo


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Wow @
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nooooo... wait, really?  

I heard there was an easter egg somewhere in the movie giving a nod to Cloverfield in some way, but not the monster directly.



I'm gonna go ahead and say "no".


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 13, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Nooooo... wait, really?
> 
> I heard there was an easter egg somewhere in the movie giving a nod to Cloverfield in some way, but not the monster directly.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I hear about the advance preview it's very obviously the Cloverfield monster. It doesn't really do much, it just pops up.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 13, 2009)

Kirk takes it out with his phaser.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 13, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> From what I hear about the advance preview it's very obviously the Cloverfield monster. It doesn't really do much, it just pops up.



I guess we'll see.


----------



## Hana (Apr 14, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Kirk takes it out with his phaser.



For some reason I think that would be a great justice since from what I've seen so far Star Trek > Cloverfield.

I just saw the 3 clips of the movie that came out today (yes I'm a bit behind). I must say I am overly excited; especially with Karl Urban's portrayal of Bones. It is like the ghost of Kelly is possessing him in a way. I'm getting used to Quinto as Spock and I really like Pine as Kirk even if it feels a bit off. I have to keep reminding myself that these are younger versions of themselves.

and finally....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spock and Uhura......WTF?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 14, 2009)

Interesting new shot of a starbase with ships docked:


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 14, 2009)

The RT reviews surprised the hell out of me -- the trailer made this look like a rather superficial and dubious take on the franchise, and I wasn't impressed. I'll really love it if this movie is as good as they say, though.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 14, 2009)

I kind of liked the trailer.  But still, anything better than expected for the movie is always good.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that there seems to be a massive amount of lens flare in this movie?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 15, 2009)

I noticed that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 15, 2009)

tbh i havent liked Star Trek in longer than i can remember but i actually want to see this film.

JJ Abrams will do it justice.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2009)

Carlyle on Spill says this movie is better than sex, one can only hope. He says it's as good as wrath of khan.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

as good as the wrath of khan?

that was a damn good movie.

I'm even more excited now.


----------



## Hana (Apr 15, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Carlyle on Spill says this movie is better than sex, one can only hope. He says it's as good as wrath of khan.



Better than sex...maybe but as good as than TWoK? Blasphemy!!!1!!11!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Meh. I always though _The Undiscovered Country_ was in general a better film than _Wrath of Kahn_. I was a little dissapointed with it the last time I saw it.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 15, 2009)

Goddamn... so many good things coming out of this movie.  And we're only halfway through April!  I'm ready to fucking see it!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2009)

Sanji vs Ryuuma Here are a couple clips from the soundtrack. It all sounds good, imo.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 18, 2009)

Saw the clips, read some reviews, I have to say I am very excited about this.  Bye-bye Nemesis/Enterprise era of Star Trek, hello Abrams era of Star Trek.

Who knows?  If this successfully revives the franchise, Nemesis and Enterprise may be known as the "Dark Age" of the franchise.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 18, 2009)

IGN praises Dragonball Evolution, but bags on Star Trek.

Hate.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 19, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> IGN praises Dragonball Evolution, but bags on Star Trek.
> 
> Hate.



No way.  My faith in IGN has crumbled.

Anyway, who wants to go spacediving?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 19, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> No way.  My faith in IGN has crumbled.
> 
> Anyway, who wants to go spacediving?



Bah,they didn't like Iron Man as well,the heathens..



And I would very much like to go spacediving..although I may crap on myself in the middle of the fall..


----------



## Arishem (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are two German reviews that have both given it 9/10: This & This


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 19, 2009)

New Star Trek TV ad:

Link removed


Fuck yeah!


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's awesome!

I'm driving two hours to see it in IMAX!


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 19, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I'm driving two hours to see it in IMAX!



Heck,I still have to wait until 8'th of May to see it..shit..

I envy the Aussies and the Kiwi's for the fact that they got to see it sooner..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 19, 2009)

The Star Trek Franchise in North America in my view is like the Gundam Franchise in Japan Its had its good days and a lot of bad days.

The Good

- Star Trek (The Original Series)
- Star Trek I: The Motion Picture
- Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
- Star Trek VII: First Contact
- Star Trek XI

The Fubar

- Star Trek III - VI; VIII-X
- Star Trek: The Next Generation
- Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
- Star Trek: Voyager
- Star Trek: Enterprise


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 19, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Star Trek Franchise in North America in my view is like the Gundam Franchise in Japan Its had its good days and a lot of bad days.
> 
> The Good
> 
> ...




Why the heck did you include Star Trek:The Next Generation in "The Fubar" section? 

It seriously rocked and truly introduced the series to the mainstream.

It had Jean-Luc Picard for fuck's sake!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 19, 2009)

Next Generation was good and so was Voyager imo.
Didn't like anything from Deep Space Nine and Enterprise.

Haven't seen Star Trek in years, can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 19, 2009)

DS9 was lovely in many places, in my opinion. Hell, _The Visitor_ alone should be enough to keep it away from the 'fubar' pile.


----------



## Hana (Apr 19, 2009)

The Next Generation in the Fubar is fail. TNG had some of the best characterization and was (and still is on SciFi) a very watched show. It was the series that introduced me to Star Trek. I didn't watch TOS until much later in my life. 

Jean Luc is still my favorite captain.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm also a bit confused as to how VI ended up in the bad pile. Personally, it's my favorite film of the bunch, and most rankings I've seen have had it in second place.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 20, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Star Trek Franchise in North America in my view is like the Gundam Franchise in Japan Its had its good days and a lot of bad days.
> 
> The Good
> 
> ...



Fixed for ya. 



Ciupy said:


> Bah,they didn't like Iron Man as well,the heathens..



IGN's good at video game reviews; that's about it.



> And I would very much like to go spacediving..although I may crap on myself in the middle of the fall..



Same here lol.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah, i'm sold on this...im actually gonna drag my ass to the theater and pay for this just cuz!

i mean dude, Spock nails Uhura!!!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi.

I'm a Star Trek noob. I don't know the first thing when it comes to Star Trek. I know the names "Picard" "Kirk" "Spock" "Scotty" "Borg" and "Worf", but don't know much else.

Can somebody send me a link (other than wikipedia) that's somewhat of a cramming lesson for someone out of the loop?

Your kindness will be appreciated.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a Star Trek noob. I don't know the first thing when it comes to Star Trek. I know the names "Picard" "Kirk" "Spock" "Scotty" "Borg" and "Worf", but don't know much else.
> 
> ...



1)I don't think that you will need  to know any of this for the new movie since it's essentially a reboot and an origin story,although knowing certain things will in some places add to your satisfaction.

2)It's almost impossible to cram 40+ years of Tv series and movies inside such a short resumee,but I'll try:

Humanity starts nuclear war,said humanity survives nuclear war,a certain human eventually discovers a way to break light speed,aliens called Vulcans see the energy signature of said faster than light test trial,they come to Earth and bring peace and happiness and Holy Shit! technology to Earth alongside their view that humans are still children and we need their guidance.

Humanity says "Screw that!" and starts seriously building their space fleet (after repairing the nuclear war-damaged Earth of course!),they build their first kickass ship called the Enterprise (NX-01 class) and they go on many space adventures of great delight,while simultaneously paving the way to a great alliance of alien species that would someday be known as The Federation.

Some more shit happens and some hundred or so years pass and humanity (alongside the Vulcans) is now a proud founding member of said Federation and is starting to expand its territory and add new worlds and species to its dominion.

By this time the Federation is pretty damned important in its own little corner of the Galaxy..except for the little ocasional skirmish with the Klingon Empire (which are space Vikings more or less) and other less savory species.

The world is open for exploration and a particular young man called James T. Kirk eventually joins the Starfleet (in the old continuity he had a father to guide him,in this he has not..).

This is the tale of how he became a Captain and about how he became friends with a weird half-breed Human-Vulcan called Spock,all while being the Captain of a new starship called Enterprise (Constitution class).


And this is a little summary starting from the Enterprise era to the TOS era (or Classic era).

I haven't even got to the TNG era (which is set into the future of the TOS era and which has Picard,Borg,Q,Wesley Crusher  and so on and so forth) but that is not needed for now at least.

PS:
Oh,and it is also the tale of how James T. Kirk bangs many women..Earth women,space women,alien women,green women..it matters not.

He bangs them all.




Hope you liked it!


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 21, 2009)

Haven't gone to the Cinema since 300 this might just make me visit it again


----------



## Arishem (Apr 21, 2009)

Gattuso is back in training!
Here's the ice monster in all its glory. Don't click if you don't want to know exactly what it looks like.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, that's definitely no Cloverfield.  Looks a lot like it, but isn't.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 22, 2009)

Tickets are available now for the May 7th showing at the following Times:
7:00 pm, 10:00 pm


----------



## Arishem (Apr 22, 2009)

*OMG PHASER PEW PEW!*


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 22, 2009)

FIRE EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raviene (Apr 23, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> 1)I don't think that you will need  to know any of this for the new movie since it's essentially a reboot and an origin story,although knowing certain things will in some places add to your satisfaction.
> 
> 2)It's almost impossible to cram 40+ years of Tv series and movies inside such a short resumee,but I'll try:
> 
> ...



I too dont know shit about STAR TREK but heard that its good so thanks for that brief summary.

PS:
Did Kirk get any SPACE AIDS after banging that many women of different species


----------



## The Melon Lord (Apr 23, 2009)

Star Trek has been shit recently but hopefully this movie will be good.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 23, 2009)

Raviene said:


> I too dont know shit about STAR TREK but heard that its good so thanks for that brief summary.
> 
> PS:
> Did Kirk get any SPACE AIDS after banging that many women of different species



The only time I think anyone ever really got sick was from a disease that compelled people to have sex all the time.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2009)

Raviene said:


> I too dont know shit about STAR TREK but heard that its good so thanks for that brief summary.
> 
> PS:
> Did Kirk get any SPACE AIDS after banging that many women of different species



Of course not,he is goddamned James T. Kirk.

SPACE AIDS falls in love when it faces the sheer charm and manliness that Kirk just exudes..

And then Kirk bangs the SPACE AIDS,just to add one more conquest to his collection..


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 23, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The only time I think anyone ever really got sick was from a disease that compelled people to have sex all the time.



That is what an uncensored "The Naked Time" TOS episode could have been...:ho


----------



## Arishem (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm Here
According to this, Wolverine has sold 3 times the amount of online tickets than Iron Man did, and Star Trek has sold 25% more tickets than the clawed mutant even though it comes out a week later.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome.   Though comparing Wolverine and Star Trek's pre-release online ticket revenues to Iron Man's is a bit unfair.  Wolverine and Star Trek have the already popular X-Men movie and Star Trek franchises behind them; Iron Man didn't have any pre-established fanbase other than the relatively small comic book one.

Unless, of course, Iron Man's pre-release sales were large in their own right.  We know the post-release sales were.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 23, 2009)

If you never watched Star Trek before this movie is for you.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome, I made a successful thread!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2009)

Lesbos Four more positive reviews, two from top critics.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2009)

*spits out soda* 12 positive reviews so far? Wow.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 24, 2009)

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I can't fucking believe it..I knew that the movie was good..but to get this kind of reviews from the top mainstream press..wow.
> 
> 
> Just want to see Roger Ebert's review..that will matter for me at least.
> ...



My sig is from the cover of Star Trek DAC, which is a top-down shooter based on the movie, but I'm not sure if any of the other ships shown are official. The avy is from the first TV spot. You briefly see the Enterprise flying towards the screen while rapid firing its phasers.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm getting excited for the movie. I'll probably go watch the first showing.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, I really want to go to the first showing as well. Hearing the reviews, sounds like one of the best films of 2009 so far.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2009)

Quite a few people who've seen STXI have said that it has the best spacebattles ever seen in a movie. The opening will literally blow you out of your seat.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 24, 2009)

Quinto actually looks like a young Nimoy in Aeon's avatar eh?


i'm gonna fap at this movie and make the local news


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i'm gonna fap at this movie and make the local news



Post youtube vid when it happens. :ho


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't know if I should see this or not, fell asleep on Nemesis and only liked the first series.  Somebody else had better pay.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Don't know if I should see this or not, fell asleep on Nemesis and only liked the first series.  Somebody else had better pay.



fuck Nemesis!

you better go, this is a brand new show


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 24, 2009)

I really really can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2009)

^You payin?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 24, 2009)

Nemesis is universally regarded as the worst film out of the last 10 Trek movies. As soon as people saw it, the turd was being ripped by critics and early viewers. Star Trek is getting the exact opposite response and was made for those unfamiliar with the franchise.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hell yeah @ the RT reviews!  IMAX, baby!


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 25, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Don't know if I should see this or not, fell asleep on Nemesis and only liked the first series.  Somebody else had better pay.



Well guess what?  This movie showcases the characters from the first series.  And the people who made Nemesis are _not_ involved.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 25, 2009)

*3 new clips*

Don't watch them if you want to remain spoiler free.

Pike's speech to Kirk-
Link removed
Nero and Robau face off-
Link removed
Space Jump-
Link removed


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 25, 2009)

Those were awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 25, 2009)

Great clips.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 25, 2009)

Good to see new fans coming to Star Trek because of this movie. Too bad there was not a way to do it back in it's hay day. Before needing to do a reboot was necessary.
To the new fans please take the time and go back to watch old Trek. There are alot of stories with great characters to watch and see. It may not be as action packed as this new movie, but it's still great.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm sorry good story or not I always go forward not back, upwards not downwards and I'm constantly twirling twirling twirling into the future. That aside lousy acting and crappy special effects aren't endearing


----------



## TheWon (Apr 25, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> I'm sorry good story or not I always go forward not back, upwards not downwards and I'm constantly twirling twirling twirling into the future. That aside lousy acting and crappy special effects aren't endearing



So Kumar can out act Patrick Stewart? Really! 

And that's the reason why I hate Reboots! For adding new fans like this one. This Movie my look good and cross over to more people. It will never replace the Star Trek known to millions for the past 40 years.

This Star Trek is like Nintendo and it's Wii. Ya they are doing well after several  fail past "systems aka movies" But overall the fans/gamers are not a fan of this new approach. They long for the old NES SNES days. So what happens you forget the old and true for new money or you stay old and fail. 
Heavy!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 25, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> So Kumar can out act Patrick Stewart? Really!
> 
> And that's the reason why I hate Reboots! For adding new fans like this one. This Movie my look good and cross over to more people. It will never replace the Star Trek known to millions for the past 40 years.
> 
> ...



face it man...Star Trek has been dying/dead for years. TNG was interesting but once that ended the "golden age" was replaced by an age of utter shit.

 Voyager and Enterprise were an insult to the fandom and the only good movie was Wrath of Khan and maybe UD...but aside from that, no thanks.

i haven't watched this movie but quite frankly i think the best thing they could have done is wipe the fucked up continuity from the face of the universe. A pity the worst of it still remains seeing as ST: Enterprise took place before even this movie...thats was the worst show of all.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm referring to the original series Stewart is a great actor but he's not much for action


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2009)

*major* spoiler (could be "old")


*Spoiler*: __ 



this movie is not a prequel, it's an "elseworld". the entire movie and it's possible sequels are in a parallel universe


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *major* spoiler (could be "old")
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



if the story took place within one of the series i'd label it as "parallel" but since this movie will undoubtedly be successful and spawn several sequel's i'm more prone to labeling it a "replacement" time line. Better yet a "revival" time line.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Ciupy (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm tempted to see this, but I'm gonna miss Shatner's old Kirk voice.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 29, 2009)

^^LMAO..I can only imagine running into Nimoy back in the 70s when everyone was stoned.


Mider T said:


> Don't know if I should see this or not, fell asleep on Nemesis and only liked the first series.  Somebody else had better pay.



Nemesis was shit. Don't let that represent TNG for you. The first 3 movies were great (7-9), especially First Contact. That one ranks up there with Wrath of Khan and Undiscovered Country to me. Plus Worf is hella funny!

Besides this is about the first series and already  has great pre-reviews. Can't wait to see it in Imax next week. I'ma force some poor girl out to Chantilly's Air & Space Museum with me to see, and shes gonna like it..or find some other form of entertainin me while I do...maybe the popcorn bag trick.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2009)

I liked Nemesis to be honest.

btw, what's the character/actor roster for the movie?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 29, 2009)

Star Trek IV was a great film.  Even people that weren't Star Trek fans enjoyed it.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 29, 2009)

It seems to me that Star Trek has always been about the TV series' rather than the movies and as such I expect a series to apear if/when this movie does very well. So what would people prefer a series based on TOS either redoing old episodes or dealing with events we didn't see in the first TV series alternatively would you like to see a new Captain entirely


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2009)

I recently read the *Star Trek: Countdown* comic book which is the OFFICIAL prequel to the movie and explains why Spock and Nero are in the movie, also why Nero is out for revenge.  

I thought it was awesome, but I feel the idea that Nero can take the Narada (his ship) and turn it from a simple mining vessel, and turn it into an invincible godly ship capable of taking on Vulcan, the Klingons AND the Fedaration single handedly a bit far fetched.

but aside from like a han dful of eps and a few movies, I'm not a trekkie, so can someone explain to me:

how the hell is Spock alive in the TNG era?  in Countdown he's chummy with Picard adn Data and whatnot.  do Vulcans like reeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally long or something?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2009)

not sure if this has been posted but

Nero's Origin


*Spoiler*: _from "Countdown"_ 



Spock decides to embrace his human side more and moves to Romulus and becomes part of underground movement.  Eventually, Spock is allowed to live on Romulus and does so for 20 years as abmassador of the Federation.  Eventually he discovers that a star in the area is going to go supernova, but not a normal supernova.  it's shockwaves will completely destroy the entire Romulan empire and will crippled the other empires.

Nero was a Romulan miner who barely escaped one of the first shockwaves and decides to support Spock.  Spock proposes a plan to save the star, but to do so, they have to ally with the Vulcans.  so the Romulans refuse.  Nero then plots with Spock to go to Vulcan anyway.  before he leaves, he finds out that his wife is pregnant with a boy.

along the way they are attacked by pirates, but Data and the Enterprise come to the rescue and escort them to Vulcan.  Nero is allowed access to the Enterprises' data records (which is how he finds out about Kirk)

when they arrive on Vulcan, they meet up with Picard who is now Federation ambassador to the Vulcans.  The Vulcans take their time deciding if they should help the Vulcans, which angers nero who proposes just attacking the Vulcans and taking what they need.  Spock convinces Nero to let Spock try to reason with the Vulcans.  nero agrees and takes his ship the *Narada* back to Romulus to try to evacuate the planet, but vows that if Spock fails to convince the Vulcans, he will return and kill them all.

The Vulcans decide to let the Romulans die, and Nero arrives just in time to see it blow.  he goes crazy and destroys and entire fleet of Federation ships.  he finds the ruling council of Romulus and kills them all, and takes the spear of leadership (that thing Nero has in the trailer).  he then goes to a Romulan secret base and tricks out his ship with the most advanced technology, even borg weaponry.  he then becomes kind of like a pirate and destroys lot of ships.  he then tattoos himself and decides to go to Vulcan and destroy it.

Worf and the Klingons ambush them, but the Narada is far too powerful and rapes the Klingons.  Worf then boards the Narada and fights Nero, Nero tricks Worf and has his heart ripped out by a Borg robot.  the enterprise shows up and saves Worf.

the supernova is far more powerful than Spock thought and if it continues it could destroy Earth and Vulcan, so the Vulcans agree to help Spock.  Spock goes to the guy from Reading Rainbow and he gives him his most advanced ship *The Jellyfish* (it's in the trailer).  he then rams the supernova and activates a massive blackhole to stop it.  nero shows up, trying to kill Spock but both the Narada and the jellyfish fall into the black hole.

the series ends with Data hoping that Spock lived.





so yeah there.


----------



## Hana (Apr 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I recently read the *Star Trek: Countdown* comic book which is the OFFICIAL prequel to the movie and explains why Spock and Nero are in the movie, also why Nero is out for revenge.
> 
> I thought it was awesome, but I feel the idea that Nero can take the Narada (his ship) and turn it from a simple mining vessel, and turn it into an invincible godly ship capable of taking on Vulcan, the Klingons AND the Fedaration single handedly a bit far fetched.
> 
> ...



The Vulcan lifespan is around 200 years or so I believe. Seeing that he is half human, one can guess he'll live to the 150-175 ish area even though some humans in the 24rd century have been known to live in the 125 range as well thanks to medical advancement. 

He was also in two TNG episodes revolving around him being on Romulan which would help to watch if you have not seen it already. Not required though.


Oh God I'm a Trekkie.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Wesley (Apr 29, 2009)

Hana said:


> The Vulcan lifespan is around 200 years or so I believe. Seeing that he is half human, one can guess he'll live to the 150-175 ish area even though some humans in the 24rd century have been known to live in the 125 range as well thanks to medical advancement.
> 
> He was also in two TNG episodes revolving around him being on Romulan which would help to watch if you have not seen it already. Not required though.
> 
> ...



I thought Spock was immortal?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> how the hell is Spock alive in the TNG era?  in Countdown he's chummy with Picard adn Data and whatnot.  do Vulcans like reeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally long or something?



he's half Vulcan but yeah, the pointy ears live for a few centuries iirc.

think "space elves".


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I recently read the *Star Trek: Countdown* comic book which is the OFFICIAL prequel to the movie and explains why Spock and Nero are in the movie, also why Nero is out for revenge.
> 
> I thought it was awesome, but I feel the idea that Nero can take the Narada (his ship) and turn it from a simple mining vessel, and turn it into an invincible godly ship capable of taking on Vulcan, the Klingons AND the Fedaration single handedly a bit far fetched.
> 
> ...



Think about it.

The Narada may be just a mining vessel in the early 25'th century,but in the early 23'rd century it is actually a hugely powerful vessel that can take on pretty much anything of that era and win.


Not to mention the fact that the Narada 
*Spoiler*: __ 



has been enhanced with stolen Borg technology and was in fact,a Romulan Borg tech augmentation experiment.





So yeah,the ship is godlike in the TOS era..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks too good - probably gonna turn out as shit.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 30, 2009)

Tell that to all the critics who have seen it and love it.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Looks too good - probably gonna turn out as shit.



100% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

Its being screened at the Bob Bullock Imax Theater in Austin Tx on Monday.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2009)

Broadcast Film Critics award STXI 93/100! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"My oh my, the venerable BFCA gave a score of 93/100 to Star Trek and named it "Critics Choice". For comparison, The Dark Knight had a 96, and recent Academy Award juggernaut Slumdog Millionaire got a 92." 

hjsplit




So yeah..tis awesome..can't really wait to see it!





Edit:
Also,a new clip with Kirk on the ice planet:

hjsplit


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought that the Countdown Comic was perfect it set up Neros grievances perfectly with Vulcan and Earth. And its funny because this guys not military
nor some guys clone he be jo schmo with a construction class ship augmented with military technology. Normal person with rage/obsession is gonna act like Nero so when people say wait why does he wait so long maybe he got cought and was thrown in that Klingon prison from Star Trek Vi


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 30, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Tell that to all the critics who have seen it and love it.


tell that to my ass, which shits on critics.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2009)

Putting the warm reception from critics aside, all of the early viewers who've seen it have either liked or loved it.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> tell that to my ass, which shits on critics.



So in other words,you are just another critic yourself?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> tell that to my ass, which shits on critics.



honestly one of the worst come backs I've heard


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> tell that to my ass, which shits on critics.



Yet you say it'll probably be shit without even seeing it. So basically your what they are, judging.


----------



## Fin (Apr 30, 2009)

As much as ive never seen Star Trek, This looks so badass!


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2009)

Fin said:


> As much as ive never seen Star Trek, This looks so badass!



Which is good cause I don't know shit about Star Trek and they are basically just starting it from the beginning.


----------



## Fin (Apr 30, 2009)

And the guy who plays Sylar is Spock?

My fancy is tickled!


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2009)

Bow down to your new lord: Burger Kingon.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 30, 2009)

Arishem said:


> [/img]
> Bown down to your new lord: Burger Kingon.




DO WANT


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 1, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> tell that to my ass, which shits on critics.



That explains why your ass is above your head.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 3, 2009)

Full Spill audio review

Will probably see this opening day


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 3, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Full Spill audio review
> 
> Will probably see this opening day



they actually had me fooled...i was worried.


----------



## Ciupy (May 4, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Full Spill audio review
> 
> Will probably see this opening day



The bastards,they actually tricked me for a moment! 


I am soo seeing this!


----------



## excellence153 (May 4, 2009)

Hell yes @ that review.  I kinda wish I was a Trekkie now.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 4, 2009)

Seems like a great movie and reviews so far have been pretty good, counting 18 reviews on rotten tomatoes till now it has a 100% rating with an average of around 7.8, ok so thats not concrete but still a good indicator


----------



## Arishem (May 4, 2009)

Beware the Kingons! 
wushi


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

I think I am going to have to do this opening night, I love what I am seeing so far.


----------



## Arishem (May 4, 2009)

clicky. 
The movie is now up to 22 reviews and is still holding at 100%, plus one more positive review from a top critic. It wouldn't surprise me if ST is in the 80s or even 90s once all the reviews are in.


----------



## Kool ka lang (May 4, 2009)

If only there were no crowds on opening day, I'd go see this on opening day.

Might check it out on saturday/sunday. :0


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

I will go at midnight and just hope the small town theater isn't too crowded.


----------



## Kool ka lang (May 4, 2009)

Do you guys think this will be that kind of movie where people are going to watch it 3-5 times, just because?


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

Kool ka lang said:


> Do you guys think this will be that kind of movie where people are going to watch it 3-5 times, just because?



Trekkies will do it if they are pleased with the adaptation.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 4, 2009)

i would watch it opening night but i hate having to sit next to people so i usually wait 'till the sunday Matinees and watch 2-3 new movies for $5.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 4, 2009)

Trailer definitely makes this movie look at entertaining and I've heard good things so far but haven't decided if i'll watch it in theaters or not.


----------



## Ciupy (May 5, 2009)

"*Trekkies bash new Star Trek film as "Too fun and watchable!" *"

Fairy Tail



Ohh,I could actually feel the acidic disdain dripping from this one!


----------



## -Dargor- (May 5, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> "*Trekkies bash new Star Trek film as "Too fun and watchable!" *"
> 
> this page
> 
> ...


 :rofl


----------



## Prince Leon (May 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing this on the weekend. It should be epic.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2009)

Non shitty acting, good action, good special effects, decent dialog. Of course all the trek fans wouldn't like this.


----------



## Arishem (May 5, 2009)

That article is satire.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

lol, fake video is fake.

But lulzy. :ho


----------



## Arishem (May 5, 2009)

We're now at 30 positive reviews on Rottentomatoes.

Also, this is the best fan-made cgi I've ever seen: Knight in Shining Armor


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2009)

Damn, it should stay around 90% then by wide release. That's great.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, fake video is fake.
> 
> But lulzy. :ho



What are you talking about, The Onion is a legitimate source.


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2009)

[Delete]
Holy shit, Fandango is making a killing off of this movie.


----------



## Halo (May 6, 2009)

Holy fuck at it having 100% ratings on Rotten Tomatoes with 33 reviews already in. That's great, I really didn't anticipate it getting such rave reviews, now I'm very interested in watching this.


----------



## excellence153 (May 6, 2009)

I have a feeling I'll have to pre-order a ticket.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I have a feeling I'll have to pre-order a ticket.



according to the polls 10% of the people who pre-ordered are gonna dress up in some kind of Star Trek attire...just take one of these kids behind the theater and mug his ass. Presto, free ticket.


----------



## excellence153 (May 6, 2009)

39 reviews... still nothing overly bad.  I can't wait to see the first jerk who says, "I hated it."


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2009)

I hated it.

Everyone else is stupid; this was the worst movie I ever seen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I hated it.
> 
> Everyone else is stupid; this was the worst movie I ever seen.



You hate everything


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You hate everything



I'm serious! Everything you thought was going to be good was actually horrible!

I haven't seen the movie yet but it was shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2009)

i've always wanted to meet the people who vote 1 just to spite the 99.9% of people who vote 9's & 10's...but then i realized, i might be one of those people


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2009)

Star Trek has gotten its first bad review by Armond White. What's hilarious is that people called it; this critic is notorious for giving incoherent and negative reviews to movies just for the hell of it. He didn't like The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, The Reader, Revolutionary Road, Doubt, Milk, Slumdog Millionaire, Changeling, Vicky Christina Barcelona, The Dark Knight, The Wrestler, or Iron Man. However, he does like cinematic gems like Bedtime Stories, Mission to Mars and Confessions of a Shopaholic. The guy is an epic troll.


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Star Trek has gotten its first bad review by Armond White. What's hilarious is that people called it; this critic is notorious for giving incoherent and negative reviews to movies just for the hell of it. He didn't like The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, The Reader, Revolutionary Road, Doubt, Milk, Slumdog Millionaire, Changeling, Vicky Christina Barcelona, The Dark Knight, The Wrestler, or Iron Man. However, he does like cinematic gems like Bedtime Stories, Mission to Mars and Confessions of a Shopaholic. The guy is an epic troll.



While I can't hate on someone being contrary, he does it intentionally and inconsistently.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2009)

confessions of a shopaholic?


i just want to hurt this man.


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2009)

Indeed. Regardless of the critic community's consensus, people should form their own opinion about the films they watch. White is certainly good at drawing attention to himself, though.


----------



## excellence153 (May 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I hated it.
> 
> Everyone else is stupid; this was the worst movie I ever seen.



Well, you're an exception.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2009)

Just came back from the cinema, i actually liked it (i say about 7 or 8 out of 10) and would rank it a close third in terms of quality just behind "Wrath of Khan" and "The voyage home".

McCoy definately wins this movie with _all_ of his lines and dialogues alone. That guy is just beyond epic.


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2009)

How did you see it on a Wednesday?


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2009)

Big movies often premiere on wednesdays here in germany.

Only downside is - you have to watch the dubbed version


----------



## Hana (May 6, 2009)

Slice said:


> Just came back from the cinema, i actually liked it (i say about 7 or 8 out of 10) and would rank it a close third in terms of quality just behind "Wrath of Khan" and "The voyage home".
> 
> McCoy definately wins this movie with _all_ of his lines and dialogues alone. That guy is just beyond epic.



WTH How did you see it!?!?! 

Oh well I already got my 7 pm tickets for tomorrow from Fandango. No spoils until tomorrow.


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2009)

They've been showing early screenings for a while now. Yesterday, they had one about a hour away from where I live, and the entire thing sold out shortly after it hit the local news. I'm seeing it on Thursday.


----------



## Ciupy (May 6, 2009)

Slice said:


> Big movies often premiere on wednesdays here in germany.
> 
> Only downside is - you have to watch the dubbed version



German dubbed version..

I am really..REALLY sorry for you..



Edit:Roger Ebert gave it a two and a half stars out of four..he says it was too space opera-ish for his tastes..
Episode 15 online


----------



## Dream Brother (May 6, 2009)

I wub space opera, so that's good news.


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> German dubbed version..
> 
> I am really..REALLY sorry for you..
> 
> ...



That fat fuck gave TDK a 4 when that was..erm...grimy metropolitan city-opera-ish...

Opinion rejected.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2009)

Ebert sometimes has a strange opinion on movies, but most of his points wont bother a Star Trek fan because they are used to such things 

The movie is a fun ride, and like i said, Bones McCoy alone is worth the money.
(But the movie could have benefitted from more Scotty scenes)


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2009)

At the moment, 13 top critics have rated the movie positive and 2 (including Ebert) have given it negative reviews. Still looking good.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2009)

I would not call 2 1/2 out of 4 negative. More like "average"


----------



## Ciupy (May 6, 2009)

Slice said:


> I would not call 2 1/2 out of 4 negative. More like "average"



Check his page.

Hot Members, Hot Pairing: The Naruto x Hinata fc


He gave Star Trek a thumbs down,the freaking bastard..


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2009)

Is it me, or is the new Enterprise a helluva lot bigger than the old one?

Old Ent:New Ent:


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2009)

First picture isn't working.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2009)

Not only is she bigger but she also is way more advanced and modern.

This definately has something to do with cooler production design alternate timelines!


----------



## Ciupy (May 6, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Is it me, or is the new Enterprise a helluva lot bigger than the old one?
> 
> Old Ent:New Ent:




Yes..this Enterprise is actually about the same size as the Enterprise-E,the Sovereign class one.

It is 900 meters long in comparison to maybe 300 meters of the old one.

Heck,I imagine this new Enterprise could even put up a decent fight against Picard's Enterprise-D!

Edit:  And before you ask me how I know this here is a link to an article written by the guy who designed the ship and it's special effects along with the confirmed fact that the ship is 3000 feet long.

Chapter 443


----------



## Adonis (May 6, 2009)

I found the origin of the infamous "KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!" 

Note this was filmed a decade before Wrath of Khan.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UyxR9g7xi4&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.narutofan.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D23106655%26posted%3D1&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Shatner was absolutely the worst celebrity game show contestant in history. He lost a game of $20,000 Pyramid by himself.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Heck,I imagine this new Enterprise could even put up a decent fight against Picard's Enterprise-D!



Nope

Watch the movie, find out about the Romulan ship and you'll see that Galaxy (or Sovereign) class ships would massively rape the NCC1701 in Star Trek.

off to bed, its getting late over here


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2009)

I have my doubts about that. Have you read the comic Star Trek: Countdown? It shows the events that occurred in the original universe which led to this movie, and the Narada was trashing the Feddies' ships and destroyed a Klingon fleet by itself; hell, even the Ent-E was at Nero's mercy. The fact that the ships in this movie don't get flat out destroyed makes me think that they're more powerful. Their size and power is far ahead of the original universe's at the same time period.


----------



## Ciupy (May 6, 2009)

Arishem said:


> I have my doubts about that. Have you read the comic Star Trek: Countdown? It shows the events that occurred in the original universe which led to this movie, and the Narada was trashing the Feddies' ships and destroyed a Klingon fleet by itself; hell, even the Ent-E was at Nero's mercy. The fact that the ships in this movie don't get flat out destroyed makes me think that they're more powerful. Their size and power is far ahead of the original universe's at the same time period.



Bingo!


The Narada kicks serious ass (being that it is what it is) and the fact that even the post-Nemesis era Feddies were getting pummeled gives you a clue on exactly how powerful it truly is.

But still..if I would give it a shot,I would say that the tech on the new Enterprise is somewhere between the TOS era and the TNG era,but leaning more closely to the TNG side.'

I think that it has to do with the fact that the timeline was screwed and somehow military advancement was put first,thus giving us the new Enterprise.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2009)

Arishem said:


> I have my doubts about that. Have you read the comic Star Trek: Countdown? It shows the events that occurred in the original universe which led to this movie, and the Narada was trashing the Feddies' ships and destroyed a Klingon fleet by itself; hell, even the Ent-E was at Nero's mercy.



I think i will have to check this out. I only know about the feats shown in the movie (like the Neradas original purpose) so i assumed it was just so powerful because it was 150 years ahead of the movies time.


----------



## Ciupy (May 6, 2009)

Slice said:


> I think i will have to check this out. I only know about the feats shown in the movie (like the Neradas original purpose) so i assumed it was just so powerful because it was 150 years ahead of the movies time.



The fact that it is from 150 years in the future is reason number one on why it is so powerful.

Reason number two being,well..

You do know that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it was enhanced with Borg tech found by the Romulans,no?

It may have been originally just a mining ship,but the Romulans wanted to see if they could implement the power of the Borg nanites and tech on their technology and they succeeded.

Honestly..didn't the design or colour or at least the interiour of the ship give you a little Borg'ish feel?


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> The fact that it is from 150 years in the future is reason number one on why it is so powerful.
> 
> Reason number two being..
> Umm..you do know that
> ...



As said i only saw the movie and did not read the comic, at no point during the movie something like this is mentioned (i thought about the design part as beeing a coincidence) so "no" i did not know . 

With these new facts i should probably take back what i said about Sovereign and Galaxy class ships raping this NCC 1701.


----------



## Arishem (May 6, 2009)

It'll probably be included in the bonus features of the movie's dvd. I believe the trade paperback is already available at book and comic stores.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> German dubbed version..
> 
> I am really..REALLY sorry for you..
> 
> ...



here



> After "Episode II" got so bogged down in politics that it played like the Republic covered by C-Span, "Episode III" is a return to the classic space opera style that launched the series.



Yep... But Roger Ebert is usually on the ball, usually...


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2009)

A poster on another forum said that two of his major criticisms were addressed early on in the movie, so it seems that Ebert missed those details. It's understandable since the guy is advanced in years and has been fighting cancer and illness. Anyway, every single post I've seen from early viewers has has indicated that the movie is worth the price of admission.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 7, 2009)

Just saw the movie it was great,great CGI and highly entertaining .

The casting for the characters was pretty good too,  I think Bones Mccoy was the best one .


----------



## Aeon (May 7, 2009)

I'll be watching the movie later on tonight.


----------



## Yulwei (May 7, 2009)

This movie was fantastic it's completely differant from everything we got before whilst being true to the core of the characters. I didn't think it was possible but they pulled it off flawlessly.

If there's anything I can complain about it's the fact events went by too quickly and Kirk was always where he needed to be in a way that was barely on the right of stretching my belief to it's limits.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spock's relationship with Uhura was acceptable to me but they overdid it in one scene and it seemed they did that solely for the laughs. Hopefully Spock manages to avoid PDA's in the future because whilst he's half human he's still half Vulcan and even humans knowthat there's a time and a place what more Vulcans


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 7, 2009)

91 reviews and still holding at 95% on Rotten Tomatoes!  Heck yes!


----------



## excellence153 (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful.

Only a few more hours till I see it on an IMAX screen.  akfjelkajklej


----------



## Hana (May 7, 2009)

2 and a half more hours until go time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited I just have no idea what to do until then.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (May 7, 2009)

Yeah i'm going to have to check this out...I'm not really a star trek fan but i think this one is actually worth watching.


----------



## Chee (May 7, 2009)

Yaaaay, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Catterix (May 7, 2009)

Just seen it. I've never been a fan of Star Trek and have generally kept out of its way as the fans terrify me.

The movie itself was bloody impressive. Fantastic CGI, incredible battle scenes, soft, gentle humour and a really good pace. I like how the film refused to take itself too seriously yet remained a true-to-heart drama/space-opera. Strong casting, am a big fan of Spock's actor now. Kirk was very capable, but nothing he did really stood out to me, he was simply very good.

Normally I don't like Sci Fi, as for me they tend to focus more on the science than the fiction, leaving characters by the sidelines. But this was a great balance, and worked perfectly. Very, very enjoyable movie. Very well crafted, directed, scored, written, performed and finalised.

9/10


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 7, 2009)

Aftermath

Gotta love Ann Hornaday's review over at the Washington Post.  Takes the form of a prayer (of gratitude).


----------



## demonoid28 (May 7, 2009)

this movie was soooooo good!! best movie i've seen in a long time, i'm even considering watching it again, and i never watch a movie in theatres twice! and spock was just.... wow.


----------



## Time Expired (May 8, 2009)

Not bad.  

Bones was cool.  Although it seemed to go by really fast, they did a good job.

It was interesting to see that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



they changed the timeline and left it alone.  It's interesting inasmuch as storytelling/franchise is concerned.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

Italics said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Bones was cool.  *Although it seemed to go by really fast*, they did a good job.
> 
> ...



isnt the movie 2 hours long?


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

Italics said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> they changed the timeline and left it alone.  It's interesting inasmuch as storytelling/franchise is concerned.



Yeah, I was surprised by that as well.



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> isnt the movie 2 hours long?



Yup, but things still go by at a nice quick pace.


----------



## FFLN (May 8, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With this movie, the series has been revived!!!! Potential... overwhelming!!!

Anyway, loved it. I wasn't blown away by it like I was Dark Knight, but it was still an awesome movie. Very nostalgic, even though I didn't watch much of ToS.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked how the timeline just branched off of what's been done and what we know. This is an awesome way to set the stage for more original material, without having to worry about existing canon.


----------



## Ciupy (May 8, 2009)

Shit,everybody's talking about how awesome this movie is and due to work,I can't see this beauty until the 12 of May..


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2009)

Star Trek... one-hundred per-fucking-cent!  It was a quality summer movie... better than The Dark Knight, in my opinion.  Every role was played to perfection.  And the sound mixing/editing... don't even get me started.  Flawless.  I don't feel like hearing anyone else's opinions, I just want to hold myself up in a room where no one ruins shit for me.

I've supported this movie since the very beginning, and I guess that's why I'm so passionate about it getting all the credit it deserves.  I'm not a Trekkie either.  I've been a Star Wars fan all my life... and this movie kills every single Star Wars prequel with a flick of its wrist (okay, maybe note Episode I).

Also, lol @ Tyler Perry's cameo.


----------



## Slice (May 8, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Yeah, I was surprised by that as well.



I thought it was a good move doing it this way. If they do a sequel they now have a whole lot of new opportunities what story to tell without having to care too much about the original plotlines.



excellence153 said:


> I've been a Star Wars fan all my life... and this movie kills every single Star Wars prequel with a flick of its wrist (okay, maybe note Episode I)..



Why do people always feel the need to compare those two? The only thing they have in common that the storys are set in Space.

And episode 1 was terrible, nothing beats episode 4-6 (and btw Han Solo shot first )


----------



## Adonis (May 8, 2009)

IMDB really is a cesspool of trolls.

Trekkies are raging hard calling this the worst film ever.


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2009)

Slice said:


> Why do people always feel the need to compare those two? The only thing they have in common that the storys are set in Space.



I'm not comparing the two.  I'm just saying, for those that wish to (if their head isn't up their ass), they should accept the superiority of this movie.



Adonis said:


> IMDB really is a cesspool of trolls.
> 
> Trekkies are raging hard calling this the worst film ever.



  It's like that one episode of Heroes all over again.


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2009)

This was a damn good way to start off the summer movie season. Star Trek had great acting, a cohesive story, beautiful cgi which actually displayed the brutality of battle in space and was genuinely funny in places as well. What really surprised me was how moving the opening sequence was; a manly tear was shed.  When the credits started rolling, the enter audience gave the film a standing ovation. I just hope that the sequel makes use of the potential that this reboot has given the franchise.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 8, 2009)

I'm as hard core a Trek fan as the next person and I have to agree that the franchise had been written into the ground. The shows and film became less
about the characters and story and more about the gadgets and technology
not that those are bad things its just that they over-rided interest in the characters.

I was blown away twice in both screenings of the film by the fact that character and story were evenly balanced against sfx blazing across the screen like a demon from hell. But damb if those weren't the best Ship to Ship
battles since the Battlestar Galactica remake.

What do I think should be the 2nd film: Anything is possible now: original stories setting the spin on the old ones, the long-term ramifications of a
certain planet going boom


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Watching it tonight, hoping it's as good as it looks.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

i put the "Hated it" filter on IMDB...


I AM SO GLAD I DID 


never have i seen so many butt hurt nerds in all my life! 

Its somehow very pleasing to me that this trek movie basically destroys the canon these asses hold so close to their chest. 

Because in case you guys don't know, trekkies can be the worst kind of geeks.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Of course. They need the movies to have a dumb story, shitty acting, shitty special effects, then they LOVE IT.


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2009)

> Of course. They need the movies to have a dumb story, shitty acting, shitty special effects, then they LOVE IT.


Go watch Wrath of Khan, The Offspring, or Inner Light.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Go watch Wrath of Khan.



1 sparkling light isn't enough to carry what amounts to nearly 30 years of tedious garbage.

TOS was revolutionary for its time and TNG was pretty good...but after that its all a crap heap.

7 of 9 had awesome tits though


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity, I googled "Star Trek Message Boards," and it seems that most Trekkies liked or loved the movie. The haters are a distinct minority. Plus, IMDB is a crushing blackhole that has attracted most of the internet's worst trolls.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 8, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i put the "Hated it" filter on IMDB...
> 
> 
> I AM SO GLAD I DID
> ...



Oh My God "The Puritens Are in Platoon Strength on Imdb raging about the film"


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> 1 sparkling light isn't enough to carry what amounts to nearly 30 years of tedious garbage.
> 
> TOS was revolutionary for its time and TNG was pretty good...but after that its all a crap heap.
> 
> 7 of 9 had awesome tits though


I added two TNG episodes.  Undiscovered Country, Voyage Home, and First Contact were all real good too.  There is ton of gold in them thar hills.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Go watch Wrath of Khan, The Offspring, or Inner Light.



Was talking about the tv show, i don't know shit about the movies. I actually don't know shit about star trek at all, i never cared or was interesting in the story. But this movie looks like a good summer action flick.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Was talking about the tv show, i don't know shit about the movies. I actually don't know shit about star trek at all, i never cared or was interesting in the story. But this movie looks like a good summer action flick.



don't watch most of the old movies...you'll regret wasting time that could have been better served watching TV commercials.


----------



## Ciupy (May 8, 2009)

Although I thought that I wouldn't see this movie until the 12'th of May due to work related issues,a coleague of mine from work took care of this problem and I got to see the movie tonight with all of my friends..

All I can say about this movie is that it is well and truly​.

I am sitting at my computer with a wide grin on my face that I haven't had in ages due to a movie.

It is..it is simply great and anybody who is a fan of Star Trek,sci-fi in general,space opera,character development,fucking awesome space battles and great music should immediately see this.

The presentation of the plot is a little iffy but still,head and shoulders above other movies..

10/10

Oh..and one line from Kirk in this movie that I loved:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I've got your gun!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 8, 2009)

yup, exactly as I said before - brilliant marketing compaign for completely garbage movie. That's JJ for you.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> yup, exactly as I said before - brilliant marketing compaign for completely garbage movie. That's JJ for you.



so it sucked?


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> yup, exactly as I said before - brilliant marketing compaign for completely garbage movie. That's JJ for you.



That's why it has a 96% on rotten tomato right? Cause it sucks? God just keep reading that horrible shit in your sig and keep thinking that's "Good" writing.


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> yup, exactly as I said before - brilliant marketing compaign for completely garbage movie. That's JJ for you.



Usually I'm open to the opinions of others... but GTFO!


----------



## Ciupy (May 8, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> yup, exactly as I said before - brilliant marketing compaign for completely garbage movie. That's JJ for you.



  

That's the funniest joke I heard this week!


----------



## Arishem (May 8, 2009)

Guys, if you feed the troll, it will start multiplying. We don't want that.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 8, 2009)

Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, I bet the Trolls will kill "The Star Trek" because its better than the last 8 films and 4 TV Series. So yes they will Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll Troll


----------



## Adonis (May 8, 2009)

The movie gets a solid 8.5/10 from me. 

It was a goddamn decent movie.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 8, 2009)

*I loved this movie!!!*

Link removed

The acting was top-notch, I loved how they made it an Alternate Universe so we don't have continuity issues with the original series, and it was just a plain good flim.

I loved what this film did with Spock. Not only does it successfully introduce his childhood, but it also shows him as an adult, Zachary Quinto does an excellent job of him, Leonard Nimoy is spectacular as ever, it's great!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only thing I would nitpick is on the Uhura/Spock relationship. It just seems to come out of left field and is never really developed. It just seems added in to make sense of the trailer.




Here's a question I want to ask: will they make another movie or perhaps another TV show based on this universe. J.J. Abrams might want to keep making these films if they're going to be this good.


----------



## Ciupy (May 8, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *I loved this movie!!!*
> 
> High Speed Regeneration
> 
> ...




If this is going to be as big as I think that is going to be,they would be fools not to do it.

Also I am curious what you thought about  the new Enterprise..did you like it or not?

I personally loved it,it was just like a shining jewel in space,truly breathtaking.

The two money shots that we had of her,the one where we first see her and the one in 
*Spoiler*: __ 



which she rises from the atmosphere of Titan


 really made me go .

Oh,and huugee too. This movie really portrays the ships as big 
things,powerful things.

Edituuu,here is a nice pic of the ship!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 8, 2009)

I love how Kirk was so pervy all the time.


----------



## excellence153 (May 8, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The movie gets a solid 8.5/10 from me.
> 
> It was a goddamn decent movie.



Just because I enjoy the way in which you give criticism, what didn't you like?


----------



## gabzilla (May 8, 2009)

I need to wait another week.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 8, 2009)

I'm also glad with current technology these can actually look like space naval battles instead of two ships floating around and taking pot shots at eachother. 

And damn, Uhura and than green chick were hot


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 8, 2009)

I saw it tonight, with only a few episodes of TNG in my knowledge of Star Treck. 

It was very enjoyable. There wasn't in my eyes a bad actor in the entire movie, in fact almost every character were brilliant (ok maybe not Nero). And the touches, like the jokes,  the fantastic music  and CGI created a fantastic sci-fi blockbuster movie.

My problem with the movie was actually the plot. It wasn't bad (in fact ok) but not even close with to the actors or music.  In fact I didn't care the slightest about Nero


*Spoiler*: __ 



until he died, which was executed fairly well.




Simply, the plot itself wasn't engaging. It was instead the characters reaction to the events that worked properly like


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spock from the future's tale and the youngers reaction to the destruction of his homeworld.





Most importantly this movie set up a great status quo for future movies. If they make a more engaging plot for the sequel, we'll have a masterpiece.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2009)

Dug it. Review will be up in an hour or 2....


----------



## mystictrunks (May 8, 2009)

It lived up to the hype.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The movie gets a solid 8.5/10 from me.
> 
> It was a goddamn decent movie.



Holy shit i agree with you, is this real? 

Yeah it was enjoyable, bit long for me, and probably would like it more if i knew the background of everyone since everyone kept clapping when people were showing up. 

Overall though the action was nice, the characters were good *Kurt owned*, and the cgi/ships looked fucking great.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2009)

Review is in sig. 

Personally, this isn't my best review(or even up there). It was a sell-out review, because I didn't have enough to say about it yet reviewed it anyway(for hits!)


----------



## Nathan (May 9, 2009)

Just came back from the movie.

I have to say, this is the first time in years that I walked out of the movie so satisfied. I don't think I had enjoyed a movie as much as this one since the past 3 years.


----------



## Fei (May 9, 2009)

As a star trek fan (not a convention goer or anything but someone who has seen all the movies, all of TNG, DS9, VOY, and most of TOS) I have to say that I really didn't enjoy the movie all that much.  It wasn't that it was terrible or anything it was just too underwhelming in parts, parts of it didn't make logical sense, and there was too much comic relief that wasn't necessary to the movie.  I don't really want to get in depth here because I don't want to spoil anyone but that was just my initial impression.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 9, 2009)

the movie is highly entertaining, i really enjoyed it.  The cast , to me, was perfect.  dude from hot fuzz was in it, i always enjoy his work.  It was exciting and interesting and i'm not really into trek at all.

Sometimes the "oh he said that line" gimmick got tiresome, some famous lines i didn't even recognize.  

I may d/l to watch it again.   I saw it in imax, outstanding as usual.

A-whore-a was gorgeous.

I remember a time when star trek went out of it's way to avoid time travel plots, which i appreciated.  time travel stories get unnecessarrily complicated and exhausting, so that's another thing i didn't like about the movie.

4.5/5 stars


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Fei said:


> * parts of it didn't make logical sense,*



that basically describes almost of everything Star Trek...i know, i've watched most of it.

just cuz they throw in some randomly made up technobabble to explain a bizarre phenomenom (which occurs every single ep.) doesn't make it anymore logical.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 9, 2009)

Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## illmatic (May 9, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> yup, exactly as I said before - brilliant marketing compaign for completely garbage movie. That's JJ for you.



He is so good at it makes you jealous.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 9, 2009)

i liked star treK: first contact?


----------



## The Precentor (May 9, 2009)

As a fan of movies, I thoroughly enjoyed it.

As a fan of Star Trek, I absolutely hated it.

Put more clearly, it certainly was a very well done and entertaining movie, but the plot was basically one gigantic "fuck you" to the fan base.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 9, 2009)

It would have been a giant 'fuck you' to the fans anyway.
That's the trend of fans these days; shit on your own fandom whenever something new comes out that doesn't quite follow the same stuff AGAIN.

I'm starting to get tired of it. As a 'casual' Trek fan, I think I'll really enjoy this movie and appreciate what J.J. has done to revive the franchise and actually do something new with it.


----------



## The Precentor (May 9, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> It would have been a giant 'fuck you' to the fans anyway.
> That's the trend of fans these days; shit on your own fandom whenever something new comes out that doesn't quite follow the same stuff AGAIN.
> 
> I'm starting to get tired of it. As a 'casual' Trek fan, I think I'll really enjoy this movie and appreciate what J.J. has done to revive the franchise and actually do something new with it.


I'm not pissed off over the fact that the movie featured some significant thematic departures from the previous installments in the Star Trek universe.  As several of the movies have demonstrated extremely well, taking the themes of exploration and moral/philosophical questions, which dominated the tv series, and applying them to a movie does not work well at all.  In fact, the two best Star Trek movies (Wrath of Khan and First Contact) have been the ones that departed the most from the central themes of the television shows.  As such, I was perfectly willing to accept the movie having a very different focus and tone.

The problem I have is that the events of the movie have rendered all 10 of the previous movies and four of the five television series as non-canon.  Without going into major spoilers, the new movie uses time travel to essentially reset and significantly alter the entire Star Trek continuity.  As it currently stands, nothing else Star Trek, aside from Enterprise, actually happened anymore.  Basically this means that almost all of Star Trek was the equivalent of one giant dream sequence.  If that doesn't qualify as a fuck you to the fan base, then I don't know what does.

Massive nerd rage aside, it was still a very enjoyable film that was cast exceptionally well and which successfully combined humor, drama, and action.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 9, 2009)

I've read the subject of the film, and heard the line in the trailers ("Kirk was a great man, but that was in another life") and actually kind of liked it.
To me it isn't all thrown away what happened in the series and previous films, it's just a different time which might as well be parelel to the one we are all familair with.

This honestly sounded like the best solution to me. A movie with Kirk, Spock and the rest of the Enterprise crew shouldn't have been a simple reboot because THEN it would have felt like everything that has happened so far has been a dream. The current story makes it possible that both universes exist at the same time.


----------



## The Precentor (May 9, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I've read the subject of the film, and heard the line in the trailers ("Kirk was a great man, but that was in another life") and actually kind of liked it.
> To me it isn't all thrown away what happened in the series and previous films, it's just a different time which might as well be parelel to the one we are all familair with.
> 
> This honestly sounded like the best solution to me. A movie with Kirk, Spock and the rest of the Enterprise crew shouldn't have been a simple reboot because THEN it would have felt like everything that has happened so far has been a dream. The current story makes it possible that both universes exist at the same time.


The parallel time line theory is one that is getting argued back and forth on Star Trek message boards a lot right now.  A very brief scene in the movie implies the possibility that it's actually a parallel universe (they mumble something about the time line being altered, destinies being changed, etc.).  However, this is counter acted by the fact that time travel in the Star Trek universe has always been portrayed as altering and changing the existing time line rather than creating alternate universes.  As it currently stands, the parallel universe theory is the one trekkies desperately want to be true, but the everything getting retconned theory is the one that seems to have the weight of evidence on it's side.

Since the new movie is already set several years before the events of the original series, there is no reason why they couldn't have just made a simple prequel without raping the canon.  Hell, they could have even kept the same basic plot of a revenge crazed Romulan deciding to use his planet killing weapon against the federation and it's up to a hastily thrown together team of cadets to stop him.  Although just going for a straight prequel would've definitely created a few continuity guffaws, only the most rabidly fanatical fans would've gotten pissed about that.  The complete sundering of the continuity seemed to have been completely unnecessary and pretty much solely aimed at trying to distance themselves as much as possible from the existing fanbase, which hasn't exactly produced the best ticket sales over the years.

And because I feel like I need to say something positive here, Spock and McCoy could not have been better done in the new movie.


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 9, 2009)

Any numbers on how Star Treck is doing in the Box Office yet?


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2009)

I thought the film was pretty good.  It definitely kept me entertained throughout.  I'm not a Star Trek fan or anything, so some stuff confused me.  But all and all...a decent film.  Better than last week's big movie, Wolverine.  


narutosimpson said:


> the movie is highly entertaining, i really enjoyed it.  The cast , to me, was perfect.  dude from hot fuzz was in it, i always enjoy his work.  It was exciting and interesting and i'm not really into trek at all.


This.

Performance wise, I don't really have any opinion.  But some of the secondary characters were tremendous.  Simon Pegg was funny in all of his scenes.  His accent alone had me laughing.  Karl Urban was also great as Dr. McCoy.


----------



## Higawa (May 9, 2009)

Hello there I never watched any star strek!

Would you recommend me that movie though?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 9, 2009)

Higawa said:


> Hello there I never watched any star strek!
> 
> Would you recommend me that movie though?



Oh, you're going to love this movie for eternity. Based on what I've heard, it's mostly the long time fans who'll feel left out. But casual fans and newcomers will love the hell out of this.


----------



## excellence153 (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> that basically describes almost of everything Star Trek...i know, i've watched most of it.
> 
> just cuz they throw in some randomly made up technobabble to explain a bizarre phenomenom (which occurs every single ep.) doesn't make it anymore logical.



Agreed... like the part where they were 
*Spoiler*: __ 



escaping from Vulcan.  Wouldn't they have also been sucked towards the center of gravity?


  I was pretty happy with escaping from logical sense for a few hours.


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2009)

It's a parallel universe. Either JJ or one of the writers said as much during an interview, so there's no need to fret. They chose this solution because it allowed them to throw off the restraints of canon while honoring what came before. The original universe is still out there in case they ever want do something else in it.


----------



## Hana (May 9, 2009)

Woob 1010 said:


> Any numbers on how Star *Trek* is doing in the Box Office yet?



Fixed. 

Anyway, so far really great solid numbers going into the opening weekend, around 48 million since the last time I checked, but the weekend is far from over yet so I expect that to double by Monday morning.

I have already seen it twice.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 9, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> As a fan of movies, I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> As a fan of Star Trek, I absolutely hated it.
> 
> Put more clearly, it certainly was a very well done and entertaining movie, but the plot was basically one gigantic "fuck you" to the fan base.



Exactly my dad's thought when we walked out of the theater.  He's still trying to decide if he liked the movie.

Personally, I thought it was awesome.  Sure, it basically flushed all Star Trek continuity down the toilet, but if you think about if for a moment, TOS is still there on our DVD shelf.  TNG is still there.  TWOK and FC are still there.  This is a separate continuity, but that doesn't make it bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2009)

Jeez, as a testament to how uninspired my review of it was......It was just pointed out to be that I often would spell Star Trek wrong(I kept saying "Star Treck")


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 9, 2009)

^^ I thought that was on purpose, LOL.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2009)

why would that be on purpose?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> why would that be on purpose?



perhaps he was insinuating that you have a tendency to be a smarmy jackass when it comes to movie reviews...?

i dunno...


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 9, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> Since the new movie is already set several years before the events of the original series, there is no reason why they couldn't have just made a simple prequel without raping the canon.  Hell, they could have even kept the same basic plot of a revenge crazed Romulan deciding to use his planet killing weapon against the federation and it's up to a hastily thrown together team of cadets to stop him.  Although just going for a straight prequel would've definitely created a few continuity guffaws, only the most rabidly fanatical fans would've gotten pissed about that.  The complete sundering of the continuity seemed to have been completely unnecessary and pretty much solely aimed at trying to distance themselves as much as possible from the existing fanbase, which hasn't exactly produced the best ticket sales over the years.



But then it would have suffered from the same thing that plagued the Star Wars prequels and Wolverine: "I know how they will die." Basically, because you know these characters will be alive in the later installments then it renders all dangerous situations null and void. Most prequels suffer from this and it's always been a pet peeve of mine. 

The beauty about this approach is, we don't know how they will die now, thus the sense of worry about them in certain situations is back. I knew they wouldn't kill anyone in the first movie (despite that, I was worried Sulu would actually fall off the drill) but I wouldn't be surprised if someone gets killed off in future installments of this continuality. Thus, the sense of danger in their future explorations is back


----------



## typhoon72 (May 9, 2009)

This was one of the best movies i ever seen

And i had never even seen star trek before


----------



## typhoon72 (May 9, 2009)

Oh and this movie pretty much proved a Dragon Ball Movie could be made, and made good if they actually tried.

Everything in this movie looked real as hell


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> why would that be on purpose?



Well...cuz you kept spelling it like that? *shrugs*


----------



## Megaharrison (May 9, 2009)

Fantastic movie. I'm not a Trekkie myself (though I have seen chunks of the original series) but even the Trekkie I went with loved it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Megaharrison said:


> Fantastic movie. I'm not a Trekkie myself (though I have seen chunks of the original series) but even the Trekkie I went with loved it.



he can't possibly be a REAL trekkie then...most of them think this movie is "too fun" and "enjoyable".


tell me something...was he wearing Spock ears, a star fleet uniform or a Klingon forehead?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> perhaps he was insinuating that you have a tendency to be a smarmy jackass when it comes to movie reviews...?
> 
> i dunno...



Oh, that explains it.


----------



## masamune1 (May 9, 2009)

Well, I just saw it. It was great.

I've seen a lot of _Star Trek_, and I don't see any real problem with the plot. Retconning the time-travel rule is'nt a big deal, especially since parallel universes are also part of _Star Trek_ anyway.

My only real quibble is that the plot is a lot like the one from the last film, _Nemesis_. And it's only a quibble because they did it better in this one anyway.


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2009)

The one thing I'd really like to see in the next movie is a massive fleet to fleet battle.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Arishem said:


> The one thing I'd really like to see in the next movie is a massive fleet to fleet battle.



massive amounts of revenue are required for such endeavors youngling


----------



## Arishem (May 9, 2009)

In the end that will depend on how good this movie's legs (engines) are. I have to wonder just how much of a threat Angels & Demons presents to its earnings. Is anyone here really hyped to see the latter? While I thought the book was enjoyable, I'm not particularly excited to see a movie adaptation.


----------



## Hana (May 9, 2009)

Arishem said:


> In the end that will depend on how good this movie's legs (engines) are. I have to wonder just how much of a threat Angels & Demons presents to its earnings. Is anyone here really hyped to see the latter? While I thought the book was enjoyable, I'm not particularly excited to see a movie adaptation.



I'm still gonna see the movie just because I enjoyed the book but I seriously doubt that it'll be firm competition against Star Trek.


I forgot to also mention that Star Trek is also the only film to ever make me cry within the first 15 minutes of the film. Great acting from the people who played Kirk's parents.


----------



## Wesley (May 9, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Exactly my dad's thought when we walked out of the theater.  He's still trying to decide if he liked the movie.
> 
> Personally, I thought it was awesome.  Sure, it basically flushed all Star Trek continuity down the toilet, but if you think about if for a moment, TOS is still there on our DVD shelf.  TNG is still there.  TWOK and FC are still there.  This is a separate continuity, but that doesn't make it bad.



Technically, all of it still happened.  Spock wouldn't have been able to go back in time to make any changes if he hadn't lived out his life as it had.  He's proof that it all took place, even up to the point that the Alpha Quadrant was basically destroyed.

Just because written history doesn't account for every event, for every individual, doesn't mean that those events and those individuals did not exist.

Just because a toilet has *never* been depicted in Star Trek, does not mean that they never have to empty their bowels.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2009)

Arishem said:


> In the end that will depend on how good this movie's legs (engines) are. I have to wonder just how much of a threat Angels & Demons presents to its earnings. Is anyone here really hyped to see the latter? While I thought the book was enjoyable, I'm not particularly excited to see a movie adaptation.



Even though I'm not a fan of "Dan Brown", I think the trailer looks cool


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Arishem said:


> In the end that will depend on how good this movie's legs (engines) are. I have to wonder just how much of a threat Angels & Demons presents to its earnings. Is anyone here really hyped to see the latter? While I thought the book was enjoyable, I'm not particularly excited to see a movie adaptation.



Terminator: Salvation is gonna be more of a threat than Angels and Demons.

the first one (Davinci code) was only really popular because of *gasp*_ Jesus might have had a wife_! which made church groups go apeshit.

i saw the movie...it was meh.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2009)

Terminator will be more of a threat, but that isn't the point. "Angels and Demons" is an adaptation of a best seller and a prequel to a blockbuster hit. Overall, Star Trek will do better, but I think A&D will knock it out of the #1 place(unless it gets horrible reviews). 

Why are they releasing these movies so closely? I mean, there is an entire summer......


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (May 9, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> The parallel time line theory is one that is getting argued back and forth on Star Trek message boards a lot right now.  A very brief scene in the movie implies the possibility that it's actually a parallel universe (they mumble something about the time line being altered, destinies being changed, etc.).  However, this is counter acted by the fact that time travel in the Star Trek universe has always been portrayed as altering and changing the existing time line rather than creating alternate universes.  As it currently stands, the parallel universe theory is the one trekkies desperately want to be true, but the everything getting retconned theory is the one that seems to have the weight of evidence on it's side.


There can definitely be parallel universes in Star Trek. This is proven because of the mirror world in which the Terran empire rose, conquered the Vulcans and was conquered by a Klingon-Cardassian alliance in turn. There are episodes dealing with it in TOS, TNG and DS9.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2009)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> There can definitely be parallel universes in Star Trek. This is proven because of the mirror world in which the Terran empire rose, conquered the Vulcans and was conquered by a Klingon-Cardassian alliance in turn. There are episodes dealing with it in TOS, TNG and DS9.



they actually featured it in Star Trek: Enterprise too...some of the few watchable episodes in that series.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 9, 2009)

All right ladies listen up this is the opening weekend for JJ Abrams Star Trek and we are firmly intenched in a war with Fans of the new Star Trek vs Trolls of the old franchise who are in opposition to anything New. I say "Fire Everything" at the Trolls who can't except reality that this is the New Star Trek and it ain't going no where


----------



## Lord Yu (May 9, 2009)

Why is there Tyler Perry in mah Star Trek? 

Just when you think you can escape him there he is!


In all seriousness, loved the movie to death.


----------



## Adonis (May 9, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> All right ladies listen up this is the opening weekend for JJ Abrams Star Trek and we are firmly intenched in a war with Fans of the new Star Trek vs Trolls of the old franchise who are in opposition to anything New. I say "Fire Everything" at the Trolls who can't except reality that this is the New Star Trek and it ain't going no where



The target is IMDB.

Even Trekkie fan sites aren't as livid over the new movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 9, 2009)

haha, that was tyler perry as the council chief or some shit, huh?  couldn't recognize him being serious


----------



## Adonis (May 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> haha, that was tyler perry as the council chief or some shit, huh?  couldn't recognize him being serious



I wonder how much Tyler Perry had to pay to land a role in the movie.


----------



## Nathan (May 9, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The target is IMDB.
> 
> *Even Trekkie fan sites aren't as livid over the new movie.*



This.

I kept hearing about the criticism that Trekkies were lashing out at the movie, so I wanted to see what it was all about.

I went and clicked the first Star Trek fanboard link on Google and went to check out the discussion. I barely saw anything negative. These guys were even saying that they were going to be seeing it for the 4th or 5th time.


----------



## The Precentor (May 9, 2009)

Yakumo Fujii said:


> There can definitely be parallel universes in Star Trek. This is proven because of the mirror world in which the Terran empire rose, conquered the Vulcans and was conquered by a Klingon-Cardassian alliance in turn. There are episodes dealing with it in TOS, TNG and DS9.


I'm well aware of the fact that there are plenty of alternate universe episodes in Star Trek to the point of it being a recurring theme on DS9 and in addition to the number of alternate universes portrayed as being infinite in TNG.  I'm merely saying that in Star Trek time travel has always been portrayed as modifying the existing universe rather than creating an alternate universe.  Look it's a good movie, I'm just saying the implications for what's officially canon could be huge.


Hellrasinbrasin said:


> All right ladies listen up this is the opening weekend for JJ Abrams Star Trek and we are firmly intenched in a war with Fans of the new Star Trek vs Trolls of the old franchise who are in opposition to anything New. I say "Fire Everything" at the Trolls who can't except reality that this is the New Star Trek and it ain't going no where


I'm really not getting the sense of an old versus new war over this movie as pretty much everyone agrees that it was a good movie.


----------



## excellence153 (May 10, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I wonder how much Tyler Perry had to pay to land a role in the movie.



I actually thought he did alright.  Haha


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 10, 2009)

Loved it. Absolutely loved it. The only negative point was that weak soundtrack.


----------



## Adonis (May 10, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I actually thought he did alright.  Haha



I'm not saying he flubbed it or anything; I just don't think Abrams approached him for the role. I think I read somewhere that Perry's a huge Trekkie and begged to be in the movie.


----------



## Time Expired (May 10, 2009)

Could not remember where I saw Zoe Saldana before.  Then I remembered that she had a bit part in _The Terminal._ 

It's kinda funny that she was a Trekkie in the movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I'm not saying he flubbed it or anything; I just don't think Abrams approached him for the role. I think I read somewhere that Perry's a huge Trekkie and begged to be in the movie.



no biggie, Sammy Jackson wanted to be Mace Windu, and he insisted on a purple light saber to boot.

of course you don't say no to Samuel L. Jackson...


Tyler Perry's probably a friend of Abrams. Aren't they both directors?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2009)

if he paid he shoulda just been an investor


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> if he paid he shoulda just been an investor


pssh, he ain't pay shit...who else were they gonna cast for that part, some random guy off the street?

better a named guy from the movie biz


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 10, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Loved it. Absolutely loved it. The only negative point was that weak soundtrack.



Really? I thought the soundtrack was awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2009)

Wait, who was Tyler Perry in this movie?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 10, 2009)

Feaking awesome movie. 9/10 for me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait, who was Tyler Perry in this movie?



tyler perry was the "judge" or chief council member when kirk was accused of cheating


----------



## Wesley (May 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> tyler perry was the "judge" or chief council member when kirk was accused of cheating



"Cheating"?  Refering to the "No-win" scenario?


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2009)

Wesley said:


> "Cheating"?  Refering to the "No-win" scenario?



Correct.


----------



## Byakuya (May 10, 2009)

9/10 indeed, kickass movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2009)

Another thing I enjoyed about Star Trek were the excellent trailers before the movie.  GI Joe, Transformers, and even Harry Potter all look good.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 10, 2009)

I saw this movie yesterday w/ my dad, who's a fellow Trekkie. It was pretty good. After the movie was over, we got into a little argument about whether the original timeline can be restore or not.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2009)

I'm not familiar at all with the original series.  Before my time.  I watched several Star Trek movies when I was younger.  This was probably better than any of those.

The main characters...I was lukewarm about them.  McCoy, Simon Pegg, and Harold from Harold and Kumar put out the most enjoyable performances imo.  Didn't like the female lead.  She wasn't nearly hot enough for me.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2009)

How is Zachary Quinto's performance?


----------



## Nathan (May 10, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Another thing I enjoyed about Star Trek were the excellent trailers before the movie.  GI Joe, Transformers, and even Harry Potter all look good.



There was no Harry Potter trailer in my theater 

We got fucking Up and Astroboy instead along with GI Joe and Transformers.


----------



## excellence153 (May 10, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> How is Zachary Quinto's performance?



I think most will agree with me on this when I say... flawless.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2009)

The Precentor said:


> I'm well aware of the fact that there are plenty of alternate universe episodes in Star Trek to the point of it being a recurring theme on DS9 and in addition to the number of alternate universes portrayed as being infinite in TNG.  I'm merely saying that in Star Trek time travel has always been portrayed as modifying the existing universe rather than creating an alternate universe.  Look it's a good movie, I'm just saying *the implications for what's officially canon could be huge.*



I doubt it. 

Face it, it is supposed to be an alternate timeline. And that does'nt really change much. All it really means is that either the characters who believe timelines are erased are wrong, or a rather inconsequential rule has been changed. It might even just be that, for God-knows-why reasons, Nero/ Spock's method of time-travel follows different rules.

The _TNG et all _ timeline has'nt been erased. The only wat to really do that is to stop making new media set in that timeline. And while they might do just that, they still don't seem too eager to make it official. They want that door left open. 



Rukia said:


> Another thing I enjoyed about Star Trek were the excellent trailers before the movie.  GI Joe, Transformers, and even Harry Potter all look good.



Did'nt get trailers in my showing. 

Stupid IMAX


----------



## tari101190 (May 10, 2009)

this movie is easily the best this year. one of my faves, if not my fave now. 

it had alot of everything (funny stuff, action, sad stuff, PLOT, good acting etc...), unlike some movies...*wolverine and dragon ball*

it was so great that i don't even see the need for a sequel to be honest. i'm not saying it woudn't be good, but leaving it as it is would be fine.

gonna see it at imax in 2 weeks time too. doubt i'll get tired of it, so i'm gonna watch it a few more times b4 imax.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 10, 2009)

I loved this movie. From start to finish it was great.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

Nathan said:


> We got fucking *Up* and Astroboy instead along with GI Joe and Transformers.



UP looks awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (May 10, 2009)

Saturday Night Live Star Trek sketch featuring Chis Pine,Zachary Quinto and a special guest!!!  


Naruto knows what she wants:ho


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

OFGOGOFGFJ. LOVED IT.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> OFGOGOFGFJ. LOVED IT.



I'm so shocked.


----------



## excellence153 (May 10, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Saturday Night Live Star Trek sketch featuring Chis Pine,Zachary Quinto and a special guest!!!
> 
> 
> DO WANT                          .



That was good... thank you!


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm so shocked.



                                .


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

I had some problems with it, mostly Abrams style of *EXTREME* close-ups.

Also, 

*Spoiler*: __ 



what was with Spock and Uhura's relationship... that came out of nowhere. First she's just consoling him...then trying to get her tongue down his throat.

Not like I would object to that though. >_>


----------



## Adonis (May 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> ,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It was loosely implied in the original series.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

Close ups didn't bother me since they weren't obnoxious like Baz.


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I had some problems with it, mostly Abrams style of *EXTREME* close-ups.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The original series is famous for Kirk kissing Uhura.

However, it was originally supposed to be Spock who kissed her. When Shatner found out, he convinced the producers that Kirk should do it, unwittingly pissing of the rest of the cast in the process since he put himself in the limelight yet again.

So, in other words, this and Kirk's failed attempts to "woo" Uhura are a big FUCK YOU to William Shatner/ James T. Kirk.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

Adonis said:


> It was loosely implied in the original series.



Still came out of nowhere and wasn't really fleshed out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only scene prior to it with Spock and Uhura had Uhura bitching that she wasn't assigned to Enterprise.





			
				Chee said:
			
		

> Close ups didn't bother me since they weren't obnoxious like Baz.



Just felt like Abram wasn't using the big screen to his advantage, that and the rapid fire editing seemed like he thought what works on television must work in theaters.

I wouldn't be surprised if my complaint melts away when I see it on home video.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's funny how that works, it was big deal then, interracial kiss.  These days its a big deal when a non-white guy kisses a white girl.  The opposite happens a whole bunch now.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

Oh and forgot.

*
LEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSS FFFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEE!*


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh and forgot.
> 
> *
> LEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSS FFFFFFFFFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEE!*



*CCCCCCRRRRRRREEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYY!*



Ciupy said:


> Saturday Night Live Star Trek sketch featuring Chis Pine,Zachary Quinto and a special guest!!!
> 
> 
> dragonball.wikia.com



Can't watch. It says only viewable in the US region.
Bullshit.


----------



## Byakuya (May 10, 2009)

I liked the lens flares.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2009)

i liked she hulk.


----------



## Adonis (May 10, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i liked she hulk.



Rachel Nichols who is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine. she's also gonna be Scarlett O'hara in the new GI Joe.


----------



## Ciupy (May 10, 2009)

I liked the opening scene,the greatest goddamn opening scene in any movie in the past 10 years.


I admit I shed a tear..


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

I came close. But my manly side said not too.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2009)

^Wait i thought you were a girl? 

And yeah opening was good. Kinda of a sad opening but a good one.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> ^Wait i thought you were a girl?



Chee's manlier than me.

I liked the opening, though did anyone find it funny that the two nurses were just fiddling with buttons as Kirk's mother wept.

"Should we console her?"
"No, just act like we're pushing buttons."


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

Yea, I'm a girl. But I have a manly side. It's bigger than my girly side. 

I wish I could grow a beard n such, you know? SHOW HOW MANLY I ARE.


----------



## Cel (May 10, 2009)

I have never seen Star Trek before, but damn that movie was good.  I hope Abraham keeps making Star Trek movies like this.  Sure, I can see how he might've pissed off some of the fans of the original series.  However, he ended up making much more new fans...


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2009)

Shooot, I'm a new fan now. I love this movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2009)

saw it, loved it. Every character is spot on and likable...

my only gripe is the pacing. Basically, from the opening scene the movie never lets up.

also, i wanna fuck a green chick now.



Sasuke said:


> How is Zachary Quinto's performance?



perfect, can't possibly see how he coulda done it better...i'm glad too, i didnt want to see him go down with the sinking ship that is Heroes.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 10, 2009)

I like how everyone gave their own interpretation of the characters and didnt try to act like the old cast.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I like how everyone gave their own interpretation of the characters and didnt try to act like the old cast.



Um...Karl Urban?


----------



## illmatic (May 10, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Um...Karl Urban?



Who's that?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 10, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well it look like it got a better opening weeked than The Dark Knight





> "Star Trek" also beat the $6.3 million record "The Dark Knight" set in its opening weekend on *IMAX screens* last year.



Overall, Dark Knight had twice as much it's opening weekend.



illmatic said:


> Who's that?



He was Bones.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

Let me start off by saying, I didn't read any comments here since the day the movie came out. 

I loved it, I loved it probably more than I have liked a movie in the last few years that was in theaters. I was actually pretty impressed and happy with it overall. 

I did spot someone claiming that the cast didn't act like the old cast--its called an alternate timeline, it was stated several times throughout the movie...


----------



## EvanNJames (May 11, 2009)

Not to mention that, unlike the original cast, ther characters were in their youth, so how could they possibly act as they are when older when they're still young. That's the beauty of artisitic freedom, especially when time is concerned.

I don't want to give anything away, but because of a certain something certain things that occur in the original show will probably not happen under this logic, but the artistic freedom of having the Romulans do what they did definitely made this Star Trek one of my own and separate from my dad's. 

But as a Trekkie, my dad enjoyed it as well.

I give it four drools.


----------



## Psychic (May 11, 2009)

Well, this Star Trek definitely had better action scenes than any previous of it's kind, and yeah action scenes has come a long way since it was first displayed on the tube. The storyline is good and fast paced, I'm not a die hard trekkie and I didn't need to be one to understand this movie. Each of the character owned, and I especially fell in love with Zachary Quinto's character...he's so articulate and such a good actor. And I have to say that Karl Urban is just as dreamy as ever, I thought he could of made a good captain kirk as well...oh he is so delicious. So yeah this movie was real entertaining and I loved it!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2009)

Kakashi Love said:


> Well, this Star Trek definitely had better action scenes than any previous of it's kind, and yeah action scenes has come a long way since it was first displayed on the tube. The storyline is good and fast paced, I'm not a die hard trekkie and I didn't need to be one to understand this movie. Each of the character owned, and I especially fell in love with Zachary Quinto's character...he's so articulate and such a good actor. And I have to say that Karl Urban is just as dreamy as ever, I thought he could of made a good captain kirk as well...oh he is so delicious. So yeah this movie was real entertaining and I loved it!



u know this guy pretended to be a hot japanese porn star once?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

Kakashi Love said:


> Well, this Star Trek definitely had better action scenes than any previous of it's kind, and yeah action scenes has come a long way since it was first displayed on the tube. The storyline is good and fast paced, I'm not a die hard trekkie and I didn't need to be one to understand this movie. Each of the character owned, and I especially fell in love with Zachary Quinto's character...he's so articulate and such a good actor. And I have to say that Karl Urban is just as dreamy as ever, I thought he could of made a good captain kirk as well...oh he is so delicious. So yeah this movie was real entertaining and I loved it!



The best parts where action was concerned were:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene on the drill when they went down to disable it over Vulcan.





*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene where they transport into the enemy ship in the "cargo bay" to make their way through to steal the ship.




"If their ships design makes any kind of sense I should have transported them into the cargo bay, there won't be a soul around."


----------



## Ciupy (May 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If their ships design makes any kind of sense I should have transported them into the cargo bay, there won't be a soul around."




Simon Pegg as Scotty was awesome..and his little henchman as well!

Does anybody know what species the little tyke was or even his name?


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)

I'm going to see this film in the next 3 days. 
My boss gave me 2 free tickets. 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## excellence153 (May 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Simon Pegg as Scotty was awesome..and his little henchman as well!
> 
> Does anybody know what species the little tyke was or even his name?



All I know is this was the only thing that came to mind every time he showed up on screen:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NMGsRmZTFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Armaroller (May 11, 2009)

As a lifelong Trek fan, I really loved this movie. Regarding Uhura's and Spock's relationship, I strongly feel they are going in the direction of Tuvok(from Voyager) might be born from this relationship.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2009)

Tuvok is a full-Vulcan, as far as we know. Any kids Spock and Uhura have will be only 1/4 Vulcan, plus Spock is trying to explore his human side now making them even less likely to be purely logical, especially since there are so few Vulcans around now. 

I doubt it.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Um...Karl Urban?



Congrats, you named one, maybe.

Still a damn good movie.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Tuvok is a full-Vulcan, as far as we know. Any kids Spock and Uhura have will be only 1/4 Vulcan, plus Spock is trying to explore his human side now making them even less likely to be purely logical, especially since there are so few Vulcans around now.
> 
> I doubt it.



Alternate universe, remember? 
Tuvok might as well become a 1/4 Vulcan in this universe.

It does sound a bit strange and unlikely though... and unbelievable lol.


----------



## masamune1 (May 11, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Alternate universe, remember?
> Tuvok might as well become a 1/4 Vulcan in this universe.
> 
> It does sound a bit strange and unlikely though... and unbelievable lol.



Then it would'nt be Tuvok. 

Even it was the same actor, same name, same time and place of birth, still would'nt be Tuvok. It would be a coincidence.

Zoe Zaladana is'nt totally black either, so he would'nt just be only 1/4 Vulcan, he would be 1/4 Black too.


----------



## Major (May 11, 2009)

It's not showing here yet


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 11, 2009)

Major said:


> It's not showing here yet



where the hell do you live?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

This movie gave me a raging boner.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

the fuck is Tyler Perry doing in this movie?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> the fuck is Tyler Perry doing in this movie?



He's in it for like 2 minutes, OMG

EDIT: you live @ Star Fleet Headquarters


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

he's still Tyler Perry 

also yes, SF HQ is in my hometown


----------



## serger989 (May 11, 2009)

I thoroughly loved this film, I cannot wait for the sequel(s).


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)

Where is Starfleet HQ? 
Man I got free tickets but all theaters nearby are full untill atleast thursday/friday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

San Fransisco, I am not a huge Trekkie, but I was a pretty avid watcher of Deep Space Nine and Voyager.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> San Fransisco, I am not a huge Trekkie, but I was a pretty avid watcher of Deep Space Nine and Voyager.



yeah, same here.


all i know is that at the end of this flick i was like "a_ll right, where we off to now?_" 


then the credits rolled and i was like


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)

I didn't like Deep Space Nine much.
Watched every episode of Voyager (great, very great series) from '95 to '99 but forgot a lot after they kept reshowing seasons and i lost interest.


----------



## Hana (May 11, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> yeah, same here.
> 
> 
> all i know is that at the end of this flick i was like "a_ll right, where we off to now?_"
> ...



OMG, I felt the same thing! They finally are all together and ready to go the BAM! credits roll.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

Well I think there will be a sequel, I hope there will be...

And hey Hana


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

There will be a sequel. The response was mostly positive and it's made money.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2009)

did someone say deep space nine? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in my pants 






MartialHorror said:


> There will be a sequel. The response was mostly positive and it's made money.



i don't know if movies deserve automatic sequels for those reasons.  isn't a stand alone success enough?  it would be hard to make a sequel as good as this, and the actors might get stuck in these roles, at least kirk and spock.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 11, 2009)

Star Trek: the *RISE* of Khan ~ JJ Abrams next _fuck you_ to the hardcore fans


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 11, 2009)

Well if you look and think about Star Trek: Episode 1 it is The Wrath of Khan just - "Khan".


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)

I have a feeling I'm going to have to give this film minus 1 point in advance for not pissing of more never-satisfied Trek nerds.
Check out the IMDB board for Star Trek (2009) and laugh your ass off.

They shout hardest. Although the score (8.6) says otherwise about the general thoughts on the film.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to have to give this film minus 1 point in advance for not pissing of more never-satisfied Trek nerds.
> Check out the IMDB board for Star Trek (2009) and laugh your ass off.
> 
> They shout hardest. Although the score (8.6) says otherwise about the general thoughts on the film.



They're just mad that the general public are now fans of Star Trek. It used to be all about them


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> did someone say deep space nine?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well, technically, I agree. Unfortunately, studios just want to make money.......so a sequel is almost a guarantee. 

Chris Pine(Kirk) is good enough to get out of it. It's hard to recognize him in "Smocking Aces" because he acts so different. So as long as he gets a good role, he can get out of being typecast. Don't know about Spock though.

I think a good sequel will be pretty easy.....as enjoyable as this movie was, it's not like it had a grand plot or anything.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 11, 2009)

ITS OURS IT IS, IT CAME TO US... MY PRECIOUS


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2009)

@martial:  maybe they can get away with one sequel, but i already can't seperate hugh jackman from wolverine, the academy awards was like a giant xmen show 2 me


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> @martial:  maybe they can get away with one sequel, but i already can't seperate hugh jackman from wolverine, the academy awards was like a giant xmen show 2 me



That doesn't stop him from getting different roles(Australia and my personal favorite: The Fountain). 

Most actors are associated with one movie. That's because it's their most successful film. It doesn't mean they are typecast.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 11, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> @martial:  maybe they can get away with one sequel, but i already can't seperate hugh jackman from wolverine, the academy awards was like a giant xmen show 2 me



Hell JJ Abrams just Photon Torpedoded the snot out of X-Men Origins Wolverine


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> That doesn't stop him from getting different roles(Australia and my personal favorite: The Fountain).
> 
> Most actors are associated with one movie. That's because it's their most successful film. It doesn't mean they are typecast.



I'll probally still see Quinto as Sylar instead of Spock after seeing this film.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 11, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> I'll probally still see Quinto as Sylar instead of Spock after seeing this film.



yeah, i think he's more type cast as Sylar than Spock...but that may change if this becomes a successful franchise.





Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Hell JJ Abrams just Photon Torpedoded the snot out of X-Men Origins Wolverine



just as planned


----------



## Vonocourt (May 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> There will be a sequel. The response was mostly positive and it's made money.



The sequel was greenlit about a week before the movie came out.


----------



## excellence153 (May 11, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> The sequel was greenlit about a week before the movie came out.



That's... amazing.

J.J.
Make the right decision and direct AGAIN!


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 11, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Hell JJ Abrams just Photon Torpedoded the snot out of X-Men Origins Wolverine



Except it was like $11 million short in their respective opening weekends 

But yes, as a movie, ST owned Wolverine like Kirk owned Spock's Kobayashi Maru.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

I think I prefer Wolverine to ST(by a little bit). However, at the same time, I expected more from Wolverine better and didn't expect as much with ST.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 11, 2009)

The Force is Stronger in Star Trek than in X-Men Origins anyway


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2009)

Wolverine is just too small and weak to take down the Enterprise. He was turned into a glowing pool of adamantium at the bottom of a huge crater after their fight.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

"Star Trek" felt like it could've been bigger. Constantly shaking cameras and quick edits= crappy battle sequences. Luckily, the energy was so high and the characters so fun, I liked it.

"Wolverine" did the opposite. The structure felt weak and the characters underused, but I loved the action sequences.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> "Star Trek" felt like it could've been bigger. Constantly shaking cameras and quick edits= crappy battle sequences. Luckily, the energy was so high and the characters so fun, I liked it.
> 
> "Wolverine" did the opposite. The structure felt weak and the characters underused, but I loved the action sequences.



To be fair JJ Abrams ran with a 64 % complete script that would have been
a complete script if not for the writters strike. Even so at 64 % its still strong
and Wolverine was a 100 % turd in the lawn so


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> To be fair JJ Abrams ran with a 64 % complete script that would have been
> a complete script if not for the writters strike. Even so at 64 % its still strong
> and Wolverine was a 100 % turd in the lawn so



Er, are you saying she started shooting with only 64% of the script complete? I don't see how that effects the action sequences. 

Unless the script has.

"Sulu pulls out a retractable sword and starts dueling with the Romulan, but we can't really watch it because the camera is overdosing on hand held angles"


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

She? J.J. is a dude.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 11, 2009)

I don't think he'd make a attractive woman there.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Hmm...I dunno. Maybe some make up and a wig might be able to do it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

I meant he! Typo dammit! Typo!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 11, 2009)

i'd hit it...if only to be the next "ensign Ricky"


----------



## excellence153 (May 11, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> "Sulu pulls out a retractable sword and starts dueling with the Romulan, but we can't really watch it because the camera is overdosing on hand held angles"



Maybe we'll get more of it in the sequel!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2009)

Yah, I know due to the strike, some parts of the script were not completed. For example, just like when we saw Spock and Kirk as children, we were also supposed to see Uhura as well, and Nichelle Nicholas was supposed to cameo as her grandmother.


----------



## The Question (May 11, 2009)

Just saw it and I loved it.  I'm a long time Trek fan and I wasn't disappointed.  I hope that Abrams directs the sequel.

My reactions to certain parts of the movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, they destroyed Vulcan!!

Oh, and I loved Spock giving the High Council the proverbial middle finger early in the film.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Yea, if he can do another great sequel, I'll gladly put him on my favorite directors list. He's close, but he needs another film to qualify.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 11, 2009)

Does Mission Impossible III & Cloverfield Count


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Nope, never seen 'em. And he wasn't the director of Cloverfield. 

But I hated his screenplay Forever Young.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Does Mission Impossible III & Cloverfield Count



Cloverfield does, best market campaign and overall a fun ride.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

But as said, Abrams didn't direct it. His only notable movie before this is MI3.


----------



## excellence153 (May 12, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Does Mission Impossible III & Cloverfield Count



I enjoyed MI3.

For fans of Heroes, Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman/fatcop) had a voice cameo in the movie.  He was the Kirk's stepdad.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

i like how they put the "sacrificial crewman" in the scene on the drill...thats probably one of the longest standing traditions of Star Trek.

i think i was one of the few people laughing at that in the theater.


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

Just got back from seeing this movie and holy shit it was awesome. They better make a sequel. 

Its pretty awesome how they restarted this franchise with having a different reality than of the old star trek.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 12, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i like how they put the "sacrificial crewman" in the scene on the drill...thats probably one of the longest standing traditions of Star Trek.
> 
> i think i was one of the few people laughing at that in the theater.



You mean the Red Shirts? 
They had that in this movie as well? 

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Just got back from seeing this movie and holy shit it was awesome. They better make a sequel.
> 
> Its pretty awesome how they restarted this franchise with having a different reality than of the old star trek.



Fare thy well, Redshrit Olsen. We shall remember thee.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2009)

how is that a tradition? they done it b4?


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> how is that a tradition? they done it b4?



Jesus Christ man,the Redshirt is one of THE base traditions of Star Trek!


They are the dudes who die because you have to show that the situation is really bad but you can't kill any main character.

So you send the Redshirt to die..


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 12, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> how is that a tradition? they done it b4?



This looks like a job for Wikipedia!



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A redshirt is slang term for a stock character whose primary purpose in the plot of a story is to die soon after being introduced, thus demonstrating the dangerous circumstances faced by the main characters. The term originates from the science fiction television series Star Trek and is taken from the red shirts worn by security officers. On Star Trek, anonymous security officers often accompany main characters on dangerous missions where they meet their death.
> 
> 
> In the original 1966 Star Trek series, security officers, who wear red, meet tragic ends in many episodes. Typically, a landing party includes at least one red-shirted security officer accompanying the main characters who is dead soon after the mission begins. This trend has since become a running joke amongst Star Trek writers.
> ...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 12, 2009)

haha, yeah , that's pretty funny, dude went straight into the drill blast.  i wasn't familiar with that term, not a _nerd _


----------



## Mia (May 12, 2009)

watched it couple of days ago. still under impression. awesome movie


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 12, 2009)

Even all the hot girls like this movie.
Dang Abrams sure did his job.


----------



## Euraj (May 12, 2009)

Really want to see it. I've never seen reviews so positive.

I want to see what this time travel stuff is about too.


----------



## Adonis (May 12, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> haha, yeah , that's pretty funny, dude went straight into the drill blast.  i wasn't familiar with that term, not a _nerd _



It's a tv trope that doesn't only apply to Star Trek.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 12, 2009)

But it was born out of Star Trek.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

i didnt know they were called "redshirts", i always just call them "ensign Ricky" aka random fodder


but even Redshirt had an epic death...he sky dove straight into a fucking drill


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2009)

At least his death was quick. I'd rather get vaporized than getting eaten alive by some beast or slowly killed by a funky alien flu.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i didnt know they were called "redshirts", i always just call them "ensign Ricky" aka random fodder










...BTW, Awesome film.


----------



## spaZ (May 12, 2009)

Can some please explain the time travel part in this movie though? How did spock come back 129 years and still be alive? Is there timespan longer in the star trek universe or what?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Can some please explain the time travel part in this movie though? How did spock come back 129 years and still be alive? Is there timespan longer in the star trek universe or what?



Vulcan's live far longer than humans do...theyre also stronger, faster and smarter.

Humans have comedy though so it all works out


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to see these guys in the sequel done up with modern costumes and cgi:Kirk can even get choked by one of them.


----------



## Wesley (May 12, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Vulcan's live far longer than humans do...theyre also stronger, faster and smarter.
> 
> Humans have comedy though so it all works out



I thought Spock was immortal?  Something to do with the Genesis device.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 12, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot about the redshirt trope. I've been addicted to TV Tropes and yet I missed that lol opportunity. Still fucking hilarious in retrospect. Oh JJ Abrams you do keep tradition alive.


----------



## Hana (May 12, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I thought Spock was immortal?  Something to do with the Genesis device.



No the Genesis device just brought him back to life; he isn't immortal. Vulcans can be from 200-250 years old and Spock is half human so I suppose he will live to be a little less than that depending. He looks pretty perky for 150-170 now.


----------



## excellence153 (May 12, 2009)

Goddammit... I hate sitting in my Preproduction class the week after an awesome movie comes out.  Everyone's discussing Star Trek, and there's this fat asshole picking it apart and he's just a dick trying to challenge modern moving-making with his "artsy" view.  Fuck art school.

/rant


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Goddammit... I hate sitting in my Preproduction class the week after an awesome movie comes out.  Everyone's discussing Star Trek, and there's this fat asshole picking it apart and he's just a dick trying to challenge modern moving-making with his "artsy" view.  Fuck art school.
> 
> /rant



oh god...is he talking about how silent films are the epitome of theatrical artistry?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Goddammit... I hate sitting in my Preproduction class the week after an awesome movie comes out.  Everyone's discussing Star Trek, and there's this fat asshole picking it apart and he's just a dick trying to challenge modern moving-making with his "artsy" view.  Fuck art school.
> 
> /rant



Movies were better before color existed.


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6iRp7K30CY[/YOUTUBE]
The Japanese sure do love their models.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

lol, Kirk looks so fat.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2009)

I didn't even know about the Red Shirt thing until my brother told me after the movie.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2009)

I wonder how much this movie is going to fall off when it hits the small screen.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 12, 2009)

What do you mean "fall off"?


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2009)

As in we're not gonna hear about it as much and its not gonna be as popular as when it came to the big screen.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 12, 2009)

it happens to every movie.


'cept for movies like Office Space and Donny Darko which have the opposite effect...


----------



## Aeon (May 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Can some please explain the time travel part in this movie though? How did spock come back 129 years and still be alive? Is there timespan longer in the star trek universe or what?





~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Vulcan's live far longer than humans do...theyre also stronger, faster and smarter.
> 
> Humans have comedy though so it all works out



Spock didn't arrive at the same time that the Romulan ship did. He came out years later.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Spock didn't arrive at the same time that the Romulan ship did. He came out years later.



i thought he was asking how come Spock is alive 129 years in the future...


----------



## Prendergast (May 13, 2009)

i want this out on dvd already. must see again.
the ending had everyone in the theater clapping.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 13, 2009)

Chee said:


> As in we're not gonna hear about it as much and its not gonna be as popular as when it came to the big screen.



Oh.  Well, all the close-ups J.J. directed actually may make this movie fit the small screen even better than the big screen.  My family's certainly getting it on DVD.

This movie actually made my dad go see it twice, the first time he's seen a movie twice in theaters since the 80s.  Not necessarily because it was good, but because he was deciding _if_ it was good.  He ended up placing it as his third favorite Trek movie, behind TWOK and FC.  He was really upset about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the destruction of Vulcan


 and how now everything's reset.  He wants a TV series, NOW, so they can fix everything they messed up.


----------



## Nathan (May 13, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Oh.  Well, all the close-ups J.J. directed actually may make this movie fit the small screen even better than the big screen.  My family's certainly getting it on DVD.
> 
> This movie actually made my dad go see it twice, the first time he's seen a movie twice in theaters since the 80s.  Not necessarily because it was good, but because he was deciding _if_ it was good.  He ended up placing it as his third favorite Trek movie, behind TWOK and FC.  He was really upset about
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's an alternate reality now, though. So they really didn't mess anything up.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> It's an alternate reality now, though. So they really didn't mess anything up.



It's useless explaining that.
Some people just don't get that at all.


----------



## The Question (May 13, 2009)

I liked the movie, even though there are obviously some things to criticize, like in any movie.

The only thing that could have made this movie even more epic would have been a cameo scene of Q lurking in the background and watching the action.

Because you know that he was.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (May 13, 2009)

You are so right man, Q would be so cool in this movie. Maybe he will be in the DVD?


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2009)

I read somewhere that Spock dies in one of the movies.  And apparently it was a really iconic moment that's been spoofed in Family Guy and Futurama.

What's the deal with that?


----------



## Adonis (May 13, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I read somewhere that Spock dies in one of the movies.  And apparently it was a really iconic moment that's been spoofed in Family Guy and Futurama.
> 
> What's the deal with that?



Star Trek II: Wrath of Khan

Spock: "... logic clearly dictates that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few".
Kirk: "Or the one".



Reaper of the Mist said:


> You are so right man, Q would be so cool in this movie. Maybe he will be in the DVD?




Isn't Q more of a Next Generation character? I don't think he'd fit in the reboot.


----------



## Gooba (May 13, 2009)

> He was brought back in movie three, the Wrath of Khan.


3 was The Search for Spock, 2 was the Wrath of Khan and the movie he died in.

Wrath of Khan is still the best Trek movie, I highly suggest you go watch it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2009)

in family guy , when stewies doll bear died, stewie gave it a space funeral similar to a star trek funeral, probably spock's.

Also when fry died in futurama from a bee sting, he was launched into space for his funeral.  Probably like spock's.


----------



## The Question (May 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> 3 was The Search for Spock, 2 was the Wrath of Khan and the movie he died in.
> 
> Wrath of Khan is still the best Trek movie, I highly suggest you go watch it.



Yeah, I know.  It was a typo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2009)

if u guys liked star trek u might like fringe, distinctly jj abrams in both programs.  I don't like lost though.


----------



## Gooba (May 13, 2009)

> Yeah, I know. It was a typo.


The keys for "The Search for Spock" and "The Wrath of Khan" are right next to each other.



> in family guy , when stewies doll bear died, stewie gave it a space funeral similar to a star trek funeral, probably spock's.
> 
> Also when fry died in futurama from a bee sting, he was launched into space for his funeral. Probably like spock's.


The cultural references are all over the place.  It has been spoofed dozens of times if not more.


----------



## masamune1 (May 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> *Undiscovered Country* is still the best Trek movie, I highly suggest you go watch it.



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2009)

I'm definitely getting this one on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> 3 was The Search for Spock, 2 was the Wrath of Khan and the movie he died in.
> 
> Wrath of Khan is still the best Trek movie, I highly suggest you go watch it.



I liked this better than Wrath, but Wrath is really good too. Its so sad thought


----------



## RugaRell (May 13, 2009)

not a fan of star trek in general, but saw this movie last night, really enjoyed it


----------



## Slips (May 13, 2009)

All star trek movies have been wank then again the shows were always wank for me 

and now an exception appears  finally a movie where I dont need to understand an entire wiki pedia of drivel to enjoy


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2009)

I like the fact that the Director & writers threw caution to the wind and hit the accelerator with what they wanted to do with the new Franchise. I will be getting this on Blue Ray later this year and on an unrelated topic Watchmen hits shelves the week of the 21st in July 09.

"Thank you ministers, for your consideration; Live Long & Prosper"

I love it the Vulcan equivalent to Fuck you oh Spock your funny


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Slips said:


> All star trek movies have been wank then again the shows were always wank for me
> 
> and now an exception appears  finally a movie where I dont need to understand an entire wiki pedia of drivel to enjoy



Is anime any better? I mean a lot of the time you have to know a ton of back story just to get what's going on...how does that make a story or series bad?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

yeah, i liked Spock's "_fuck you pointy ears...i'm going human_" moment too


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2009)

"It must not even compute, you never loved her"

Meanwhile the bridge crew distances themselves from cadet Kirk and Spock

SMACK - WHAM - BOOM - POW -

I want another Spock/Kirk smackdown


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Kirk had very little chance of wining that, apparently back when Vulcans had emotions they were as bad as Klingons and tore shit up, and they're stronger than Humans. 

A pissed off Vulcan is a scary thought.


----------



## The Question (May 13, 2009)

Gooba said:


> The keys for "The Search for Spock" and "The Wrath of Khan" are right next to each other.



Jeez, you don't have to be an ass about it.  I had simply typed one title when I'd intended to type the other.

Yeah, I liked Spock's proverbial fuck you to the Science Academy as well.

As for the Spock/Kirk smackdown, interesting how nobody even thinks to draw a phaser and stun their acting captain who is beating the crap out of their acting first officer.

What did everybody think of Scotty's sidekick?


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2009)

Tube Knight, no matter how many times I see her... the green chick still freaks me out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Tube Knight, no matter how many times I see her... the green chick still freaks me out.



Even if she's like this? 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


>


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2009)

Alright... you win.

She looks familiar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Alright... you win.
> 
> She looks familiar.



Rachel Nichols is her name, I am not sure what else she has been in but she will be in G.I. Joe (which looks godawful)


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2009)

OLD SPOCK "I sense a tremor in the FORCE"

Enterprise - Bridge

Captain kirk gets his ass handed to him by Spock again after Spock learns
Kirk was hitting on his girlfriend


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rachel Nichols is her name, I am not sure what else she has been in but she will be in G.I. Joe (which looks godawful)



Agreed!

I think it's the wavy hair that I'm not feeling.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2009)

Its official anyone who wears RED or Green = Instant Kill in the New Star Trek


----------



## Adonis (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2009)

VULCAN: Because tomorrow may never come


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I want another Spock/Kirk smackdown



it was really more of an asswhooping...Kirk providing the ass, Spock the whooping.





excellence153 said:


> Tube Knight, no matter how many times I see her... the green chick still freaks me out.



whaaaaatt? i totally woulda slapped skins with that green chick kirk was messin with...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 13, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF SPOCK EPISODE ONE: THE BEGINNING

Chapter 1: curb stomped cadet suspended for cheating in the game I designed

Chapter 2: Threw same cadet off Enterprise for sitting in my chair


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2009)

she looks fat in star trek. or has a push up bra.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Who was wearing green?

And basically anyone who is not main cast = horrible death.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2009)

So who caught the cuiiing Tribble on Mr. Scotts desk at that Starfleet base on Delta Vega


----------



## 2Shea (May 14, 2009)

Wa wa wa wa wowowowowee wowowow 


Just saw the movie, and man.. it was amazing. I am not a huge Star Trek fan, pretty far from it as I've never seen any of the old movies(only parts), only watched a few episodes of the original series and the others.. so yeah. I am a huge science fiction fan though haha.

Anyway, I went into it with semi-high expectations; after reading reviews and it being talked up by my friends etc. and basically... I was completely satisfied and more. I may be a sucker for action, space, etc. but this just really brought it in all aspects. The cinematography was great, effects were great, acting was pretty great as well.. I honestly loved it.

I cannot wait for a sequel, I'm incredibly anxious to see this new crew back in action!

To sum it all up, I liked it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 14, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> So who caught the cuiiing Tribble on Mr. Scotts desk at that Starfleet base on Delta Vega



english plz


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> english plz



"So who caught the *[cooing]* Tribble on Mr. Scotts desk at that Starfleet base on Delta Vega."

Not that hard to figure out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> english plz


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trouble_with_Tribbles


----------



## Hana (May 14, 2009)

See? Spock/Uhura was happening in TOS too.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2009)

Spock is THE Interstellar Man of Mystery


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 14, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trouble_with_Tribbles



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ5Nl8HKIJM[/YOUTUBE]

adorable little things aren't they?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2009)

Just remember not to feed them after midnight or put them in water or else...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2009)

The Star Trek Franchise of Old'

Star Trek: The Original Series
- Star Trek 01: The Motion Picture
- Star Trek 02: The Wrath of Khan
- Star Trek 03: The Search for Spock
- Star Trek 04: The Voyage Home
- Star Trek 05: The Final Frontier
- Star Trek 06: The Undiscovered Country

Star Trek: The Next Generation
- Star Trek 07: Generations
- Star Trek 08: First Contact
- Star Trek 09: Insurrection
- Star Trek 10: Nemesis

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Star Trek: Voyager
Star Trek: Enterprise

* * * * * * * * * * * * * *
That New Franchise Smell

- Star Trek 01


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 15, 2009)

^ Uh yea... thanks for sharing?

Saw the new movie yesterday evening.
It was better than I thought it would be, even after having read all the hype and good reviews. 

Plus;
The special effects were amazing. The cast was fun and while not spot on, they are faithfull to their characters from ToS and I can't wait to see more of them. Seeing Nimoy as Spock was great. And I wouldn't be surprised to see him in an upcoming Star Trek film.

The film had some nice humor that really dusted of the old Star Trek feeling that became a little dull for today's standards. Kirk, McCoy and Scotty stole the show in this department.
Chekov's scene (with the voice recognization) was hilarious as well.

Furthermore I thought the camera work was creative and worked wonders in this film.
The lens flare didn't bother me at all and gave the film a certain expression which only did the film good imo. I've read a lot about the camera shakiness and was expecting something like Quantum of Annoying, but it was far, far from that.

Bonus; Uhura and the green alien girl.
Dang... both really pleasant to watch. 


Minus (sort off );
Lenght of the film. Imo they could've added 20 minutes easily to flesh out the characters some more, and the relationship between Spock and Uhura. Everyone in the theatre was expecting it to continue after the credits, and so did me and my friends. It was pretty funny seeing everyone sitting their with their mouths half open, waiting for more to come. The film was just amazingly fun to watch, great entertainment.

The second thing I thought they could've done better was the soundtrack. I love it as it is right now, but it felt a bit repetitive with the same leading melody all the time. I wouldn't loved them to death if they had put an altered version of the old Star Trek theme in the film.

And last; the story. It was okay, but I guess I was expecting something a little more complex... still, it was a good story to start off this new saga of Star Trek.

9.5/10.
J.J. Abrams; thanks for dusting off Star Trek.
Please make a few more of these.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> "So who caught the *[cooing]* Tribble on Mr. Scotts desk at that Starfleet base on Delta Vega."
> 
> Not that hard to figure out.



oh excuse me star trek chief nerd,  i had no clue what a tribble is cause i'm not a star trek geek


----------



## Gooba (May 15, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> oh excuse me star trek chief nerd,  i had no clue what a tribble is cause i'm not a star trek geek


Tribbles are one of the most recognizable Trek references, it has gone far into common pop culture.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2009)

who references that and regarding what? i don't watch any star trek series , let alone the oldest one.  I thought that cuuing tribblles poster was having a seizure on the forum


----------



## Gooba (May 15, 2009)

All kinds of people reference it, I know I've seen them on Simpsons and other comedies like that.  It is sort of like now knowing "Luck I am your father."  It isn't just a Star Wars/Trek nerd thing.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 15, 2009)

I honestly don't think it's half as much known as 'Luke, I'm your father'.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 15, 2009)

This movie is disappointing. :/

It's an awkward collage of set pieces bound together by trite plotting and uninspired scripting.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

ghstwrld acting snobby

gasp


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 15, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> This movie is disappointing. :/
> 
> It's an awkward collage of set pieces bound together by trite plotting and uninspired scripting.



You must be one of them Trekkie trolls whose upset that a "Great" Star Trek
film was released that wasn't wooden like the last 8 films and Tv series


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

personally the only time I saw Quinto as Sylar was in his first scene where he addresses the science council, I was half expecting him to do some head slicing


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

> wooden


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 15, 2009)

Its a card board cut out


----------



## ghstwrld (May 15, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ghstwrld acting snobby
> 
> gasp


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 15, 2009)

I've seen it, and son, I am dissapoint.

The first 40 - 50 minutes were ok, but after that, shit went downhill. Simon pegg ruined it for me, and as well as some other pop corn stuff which are erased from my brain right after left the cinema. Plot sucked ass too.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 15, 2009)

Simon Pegg was frickin' awesome, man.  "Imagine that, I never thought to think of space as the thing that's moving" 

Best line of Trek technobabble EVER.



ghstwrld said:


> This movie is disappointing. :/
> 
> It's an awkward collage of set pieces bound together by trite plotting and uninspired scripting.



  Don't know what you were watching.  I didn't feel the awkwardness, the college feel was gone halfway through the movie, the plot was decent, and the script was near genius.


He said last eight.  There were ten movies.  Khan was #2.  10-8=2.  So he wasn't talking about Khan.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 15, 2009)

Arishem said:


> I'd like to see these guys in the sequel done up with modern costumes and cgi:Kirk can even get choked by one of them.


i knew i recognized those things...i just didnt know from where


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1eFdUSnaQM&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2009)

Worst fight scene ever indeed.


----------



## 'spike' (May 15, 2009)

HEY THE BEST MOVIE EVER IS STAR TREK EVEN THOUGH I HAVENT SEEN IT IT GRAPHICS AND THE ACTORS R THE BEST FOR THE MOVIE


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2009)

gamesharkspike said:


> HEY THE BEST MOVIE EVER IS STAR TREK EVEN THOUGH I HAVENT SEEN IT IT GRAPHICS AND THE ACTORS R THE BEST FOR THE MOVIE



Why are you fucking screaming.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 15, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i knew i recognized those things...i just didnt know from where
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1eFdUSnaQM&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]



It would be funny if they did a parody of this fight for the next movie and have Kirk saying, "Why am I moving so f#cking slow!"

JJ MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 15, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Simon Pegg was frickin' awesome, man.  "Imagine that, I never thought to think of space as the thing that's moving"
> 
> Best line of Trek technobabble EVER.
> 
> ...



Which is what I meant of the 10 films that preceded the REBOOT
ONLY the 1st 2 films were the ones to keep that and the new film definetly the new film GOD I CAN'T WAIT FOR its BLUE RAY RELEASE


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2009)

Hey did the old Enterprise not talk?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2009)

Irishwonder said:


> It would be funny if they did a parody of this fight for the next movie and have Kirk saying, "Why am I moving so f#cking slow!"
> 
> JJ MAKE IT HAPPEN!



nah, that's stupid, ur gonna weigh a movie down with bad inside jokes, it got tiring after a while.  That's why i didn't see any cooing tribbles, cause i didn't give a rats ass about inside jokes i didn't know.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hey did the old Enterprise not talk?



You mean the Computer?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> You mean the Computer?



yeah I didn't notice it talking at all in the movie and its pretty common that it does, especially in combat situations


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> yeah I didn't notice it talking at all in the movie and its pretty common that it does, especially in combat situations



Now you mention it, it didn't say much I think.
I remember it saying the autorization code was wrong when Chekov used the speech recognition. I know for sure I heard it a few times after that as well but can't exactly remember when.

The ship from old Spock that young Spock is flying into the Romulan ship also gives out warnings when he is on an impact course.

Maybe the voice didn't fit as much in this film as it did in the other films and the series (every series ship talked). In the series it often only responded when a crewmember would hail it by saying 'Computer'. It would answer questions etc. And it became completely active when the ship was in red alert.


----------



## Wesley (May 16, 2009)

Maybe they were reluctant to put in a new computer?  She did die last year (I think it was last year).


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 16, 2009)

Ah yes. The woman providing the Computer voice was the same in all Star Trek films and series, right?
She actually completed her part in this film before she died, so I don't think they were limited in using her voice.


----------



## Armaroller (May 18, 2009)

The thing I liked best about this movie, after seeing it again, is perhaps they successfully divorced Kirk from Shatner. Don't get me wrong, I like Shatner, but now Kirk can stand alone without automatically being linked with Shatner. Perhaps one day the same can be said of Jean-Luc Picard and Patrick Stewart, although I find that almost impossible.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2009)

i would appreciate some new one shot stories with no kirk or picard or or shatner or whatever, that would be as refreshing as xmen with no hugh jackman.

Aren't there any good  star trek graphic novels with interesting characters and action that can stand alone?


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 18, 2009)

I believe Star Trek comics is where Mary Sue actually originated...


----------



## Wesley (May 18, 2009)

Armaroller said:


> The thing I liked best about this movie, after seeing it again, is perhaps they successfully divorced Kirk from Shatner. Don't get me wrong, I like Shatner, but now Kirk can stand alone without automatically being linked with Shatner. Perhaps one day the same can be said of Jean-Luc Picard and Patrick Stewart, although I find that almost impossible.



Wasn't that the plot for Nemesis?  Picard vs. a younger version of himself?


----------



## Yulwei (May 18, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i would appreciate some new one shot stories with no kirk or picard or or shatner or whatever, that would be as refreshing as xmen with no hugh jackman.
> 
> Aren't there any good  star trek graphic novels with interesting characters and action that can stand alone?



If you want Star Trek sans Picard or Kirk and you don't want to watch DS9 or Voyager then read the New Frontier books by Peter David


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2009)

i'm not reading star trek :rofl


----------



## Yulwei (May 18, 2009)

Why not the books I've read seem moderately good it doesn't lose anything in terms of enjoyability by not being on screen but I suppose you might not be as keen on books as I am.


----------



## excellence153 (May 18, 2009)

Armaroller said:


> The thing I liked best about this movie, after seeing it again, is perhaps they successfully divorced Kirk from Shatner. Don't get me wrong, I like Shatner, but now Kirk can stand alone without automatically being linked with Shatner. Perhaps one day the same can be said of Jean-Luc Picard and Patrick Stewart, although I find that almost impossible.



Yeah, P.Stewart never gets old for me.

Once he dies... that's the real death of Prof. X in my opinion.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Why not the books I've read seem moderately good it doesn't lose anything in terms of enjoyability by not being on screen but I suppose you might not be as keen on books as I am.



problem is , i can't read


----------



## The Question (May 18, 2009)

I just realized that there was no mention in the film of Kirk's older brother.  I wonder if he was on Earth with relatives instead of on the Kelvin (or got evacuated without his mother) or perhaps he doesn't exist in this universe?

Maybe we'll find out when the deleted scenes are shown on the dvd.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 19, 2009)

I haven't read it myself, but I heard that in the (possibly non-canon) novelization of the movie the kid Kirk drove by when he was joyridng in the convertible was his brother.


----------



## Darth (May 19, 2009)

Picard was probably the most epic captain Star Trek ever had.

Kirk comes in a clear second place though. Excellent movie was excellent.


----------



## Viciousness (May 19, 2009)

Man this film was awesome. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Spocks big pimpin..was there any chance Uhura and him had a history in the original even if it wasn't hinted at?..or was this solely brought about by the change in events? Poor pike tho..in the wheelchair again..didn't he have some dabilatating disease in the original..maybe OG spock will tell him to go to that planet from the menagerie again




^and yeah Picard was probably the best captain. He wasn't really at liberty to break as many rules and regulations as Kirk did on a weekly basis. I think the made it purposely so Frakes was more like the Kirk of the ship when it came to women. the 2nd lietenant commander on TNG of course would be more like the 1st commander on the original.


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2009)

letting him
Star Trek regained the lead against Angels & Demons on Sunday.  This will ensure that the sequel is as epic as possible.


----------



## HIV (May 19, 2009)

captain smuk ftw


*Spoiler*: __ 



 not


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 19, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Is Sai A Virgin?
> Star Trek regained the lead against Angels & Demons on Sunday.  This will ensure that the sequel is as epic as possible.



undoubtedly it will get a sequel...poor Chris Pine though, he's fucked now that the Papa's got his scent.


----------



## Chee (May 19, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Link removed
> Star Trek regained the lead against Angels & Demons on Sunday.  This will ensure that the sequel is as epic as possible.



Good, this movie is better than Angels and Demons.


----------



## vervex (May 19, 2009)

The movie was awesome! Really love it 

*is now watching Star Trek TOS*


----------



## Hana (May 20, 2009)

vervex said:


> The movie was awesome! Really love it
> 
> *is now watching Star Trek TOS*



If anyone is interested in TOS I suggest the following episodes:

The City on the Edge of Forever
Mirror, Mirror
The Trouble With Tribbles
Amok Time
The Devil in the Dark 

My personal favorites.


----------



## Wesley (May 20, 2009)

Balance of Terror.  Something just so wonderful about people whispering while being in space.


----------



## tari101190 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## excellence153 (May 20, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> undoubtedly it will get a sequel...poor Chris Pine though, he's fucked now that the Papa's got his scent.



Wait... who?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 20, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Wait... who?



paparazzi...thank you for making me spell out a long and ridiculous word.


----------



## Arishem (May 20, 2009)

These are clips from Star Trek TGG (guess what the acronym stands for ):


----------



## Undaunted (May 20, 2009)

I would watch this even if it sucked, just because Sylar Zachary Quinto is playing in it.


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> I would watch this even if it sucked, just because Sylar Zachary Quinto is playing in it.



And it doesn't suck, that's a plus.


----------



## Batman (May 20, 2009)

well . . . that was certainly enjoyable. Impressive across the board.


----------



## blackshikamaru (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Zack (May 21, 2009)

amazing movie. Enterpise is simply mind blowing


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2009)

The Enterprise is the most epic flagship the Federation has ever had.

Better than Voyager for sure. and it was a cooler base than Deep Space Nine.


----------



## excellence153 (May 22, 2009)

I bought the prequel comic for the film.  It has original Spock, Picard, and Nero in it so I'm pretty stoked to shoot through it.


----------



## chaosakita (May 23, 2009)

What an amazing movie! I was simply overwhelmed by emotion through the entire thing. And now, I get to experience the wonder that is the ORIGINAL slash pairing~


----------



## Ema Skye (May 24, 2009)

Spock...


----------



## Chee (May 24, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Spock...



Kirk _and_ Spock.


----------



## Renreg (May 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Kirk _and_ Spock.



no, just Spock 
Kirk just gets strangles a lot





Though you gotta love his eyes


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 25, 2009)

I had only one complaint about this movie, and that's that Scottie came in waaaaaay too late into the film.

Win like that needs to be on screen from jump street


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Renreg said:


> no, just Spock
> Kirk just gets strangles a lot
> 
> 
> ...



Kirk is still sexy while being chocked though. 

That sounds dirrrrrty. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> I had only one complaint about this movie, and that's that Scottie came in waaaaaay too late into the film.
> 
> Win like that needs to be on screen from jump street



Yea, I was wondering when the heck Scottie was gonna come in. Happy when he did though.


----------



## Darc (May 25, 2009)

This movie was awesome, I was pumped to hear that there will be two more, hopefully it stays consistent.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 25, 2009)

Another thing that irked me was after Tsulu had his fight scene, he basiclly become an extra. 

Could be John Cho fanboyism talking though


----------



## excellence153 (May 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I had only one complaint about this movie, and that's that Scottie came in waaaaaay too late into the film.
> 
> Win like that needs to be on screen from jump street



I like the way they brought him in.  He stood out from the rest nicely.  I watched an interview where Zach was talking about the one time he cracked up on set was when Simon would say his line, "Can I get a towel."  And I paid attention to the following shot of Spock, and he had a slight smile on his face.  You could tell he was about to lose it.  



Chaos Ghost said:


> Another thing that irked me was after Tsulu had his fight scene, he basiclly become an extra.
> 
> Could be John Cho fanboyism talking though



Sulu is missing what Scottie provides.  If he can do more than just stand there and deliver lines, that'd be nice.  But that wasn't his fault, of course.  Maybe he'll have a bigger role in Trek 2: The Redemption.


----------



## Castiel (May 25, 2009)

went to go see this again (hey, if someone offered you a free movie ticket and pizza, you say yes unless its shit)

movie held up to a 2nd viewing imho


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> went to go see this again (hey, if someone offered you a free movie ticket and pizza, you say yes unless its shit)
> 
> movie held up to a 2nd viewing imho



I agree but I noticed the second time that the movie has some weird-ass pacing. It has absolutely no climax. Still a solid movie, though.


----------



## tari101190 (May 25, 2009)

i've seen this 9 times now. last time was at imax.

i still love it as much as the first time.



> hey, if someone offered you a *free* movie ticket and pizza, you say yes unless its shit


you had me at free.

 and you should say yes, 'shit' or otherwise. it's free.


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (May 25, 2009)

loved the film and i really liked the music and sound effects


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> I agree but I noticed the second time that the movie has some weird-ass pacing. It has absolutely no climax. Still a solid movie, though.



I would certainly say it had a climax... it's hard to pinpoint, though.  It could be when the Narada's drill was destroyed over Earth.  Or, more likely, the moment where Spock is ramming the Narada and the Enterprise drops out of warp right then to save him.  Or when the Enterprise is struggling to escape the black hole.  Somewhere in there.  (Maybe that whole act).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

I thought Old Spock meeting Kirk was the climax, or at least after Spock resigns power to Kirk.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I thought Old Spock meeting Kirk was the climax, or at least after Spock resigns power to Kirk.



That's probably it.

It's not a big deal regardless. Forget I mentioned it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Adonis said:


> That's probably it.
> 
> It's not a big deal regardless. Forget I mentioned it.



I think it's harder to pinpoint in general nowadays, epsecially in movies.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 26, 2009)

its hard to find a climax in a movie whose pace never slows.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2009)

Pretty much exactly how I feel.

This movie did have a fucking dumb plot but so does the rest of the series.

Even though I do enjoy episodes of the original Star Trek, I do so in that ironic "I know it's shit, I don't care" way, thus I recognize that it's bad by today's standards and a majority of it thinly-veiled allegory for the Cold War and shit like that.


----------



## kandiman1224 (May 26, 2009)

Im going to watch this in an hour ....hope its good


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2009)

yeah I don't get why they're bitching.  I mean, its not like the original universe was erased.  Star Trek is a multiverse now, everything is still technically valid.


----------



## blackshikamaru (May 26, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah I don't get why they're bitching.  I mean, its not like the original universe was erased.  Star Trek is a multiverse now, everything is still technically valid.



That's what I don't get. It's like getting mad at Ultimate Nick Fury because he's Sam Jackson.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah I don't get why they're bitching.  I mean, its not like the original universe was erased.  Star Trek is a multiverse now, everything is still technically valid.



Star Trek has been a multiverse ever since the TOS episode "Mirror, Mirror"; it's nothing new.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yeah I don't get why they're bitching.  I mean, its not like the original universe was erased.  Star Trek is a multiverse now, everything is still technically valid.



But still they're Trekkies, you knew that as soon as soon as they changed one tiny simple thing, people like Linkara were going to be up in arms about it, and how it raped thier childhoods.

Meanwhile casual fans like me, couldn't care less, just sat back and enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (May 27, 2009)

Some people will say that it raped thier childhoods, but not me. This new Trek is as good as the old Trek to me and is one very cool movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 27, 2009)

"SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK I knew I should have killed you when I had the chance".

And the Red Badger Crazy Award goes to NERO


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

they'll get over it.  If comic book fans were able to forgive *Crisis on Infinite Earths* * they'll forgive this.  I hope.



* CoIE was a DC miniseries in 1985, where DC rebooted *the entire DC universe*, 50 years of continuity out the window and everyone, even Batman and Superman were given new origins.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> they'll get over it.  If comic book fans were able to forgive *Crisis on Infinite Earths* * they'll forgive this.  I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ** CoIE was a DC miniseries in 1985, where DC rebooted the entire DC universe, 50 years of continuity out the window and everyone, even Batman and Superman were given new origins.*


that kinda shit can't be pulled these days with the Internet giving everyone a voice...


i remember that Marvel hinted at doing that with Age of Apocalypse back when the webs was a baby...the outrage was palpable.

Although in an ironic twist the AoA is considered to be one of the best X-men arcs...

LoL Geeks


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2009)

if the internet was around in the 80's, everyone would be bitching about Tales of the Black Freighter being in Watchmen


----------



## The Darkstar (May 28, 2009)

i don't care if they're are haters. i loved this movie. i saw it in imax, well worth the 15 dollar ticket. high def digital oversized screen? funk yeah.

9.6/10


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2009)

An utterly brilliant film. I'm a massive fan of the Original Series, and I admit that everything was brilliant. Karl Urban did an utterly spectacular job, however I prefer Kelly's portrayl of Bones just a little bit more.

Does this mean that Future Kirk could make an appearance due to the time line changing.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 1, 2009)

I hadn't originally planned to see this since I had never followed Star Trek before in my life.

However, I kept hearing that it was good and my sister had been hearing that too so she wanted to see it. She's a sci-fi fan although she'd never paid much attention to Star Trek before.

Anyway, we went to see this movie together and yeah, it was really good! My sister being the sci-fi fan that she is, loved it even more, and it's made her start getting into Star Trek now.

My sister is also planning to see this movie again.


----------



## Bart (Jun 3, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I hadn't originally planned to see this since I had never followed Star Trek before in my life.
> 
> However, I kept hearing that it was good and my sister had been hearing that too so she wanted to see it. She's a sci-fi fan although she'd never paid much attention to Star Trek before.
> 
> ...



Awesome  I cannot wait until the sequel


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 5, 2009)

This film was structured for repeat viewings and for a Star Trek film thats a first. One of the things I liked when seeing it again on screen was looking for all the easter-eggs

[01] The Interior Design of the lift The Kelvins Captain descends in was a nod to The Original Series
[02] The Tribble on Scotty's desk at the Starfleet base on Delta Vega
[03] R2D2 on the aft section of the Enterprise saucer section
[04] The Wrath of Khan references
[05] The Starfleet Academy Board Member who accusses Kirk of cheating is a nod to the Original Series where a high ranking Starfleet officer is sent to assess Kirk compentacy of Command on the Enterprise after doing 1 of his stunts
[06] The Cardassian Sun-Rise Alchoholic drink a nod to the Cardassian race
[07] The 47 Klingon War Birds destroyed in orbit around the Klingon Prison planet is the same planet Kirk & McCoy get sent to in Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country
[08] Admiral Pike in the wheel chair is a nod to the Original Series Admiral Pike
[09] The uniform Admiral Pike wears is the same Admiral class uniform Kirk wore in Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> This film was structured for repeat viewings and for a Star Trek film thats a first. One of the things I liked when seeing it again on screen was looking for all the easter-eggs
> 
> [01] The Interior Design of the lift The Kelvins Captain descends in was a nod to The Original Series
> [02] The Tribble on Scotty's desk at the Starfleet base on Delta Vega
> ...



I want pics of that R2-D2 thing.

I noticed something on my third viewing with the help of a friend.  She pointed out that they refer to Kirk's dad as "John" in the beginning, but in the Starfleet Academy Board scene, Spock refers to him as "George".


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 5, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I want pics of that R2-D2 thing.
> 
> I noticed something on my third viewing with the help of a friend.  She pointed out that they refer to Kirk's dad as "John" in the beginning, but in the Starfleet Academy Board scene, Spock refers to him as "George".



If you remember when George T. Kirks wife is being wheeled out of medical
she directly says "Thats George's voice, whats going on?"


----------



## Table (Jun 12, 2009)

Looooooved the movie!  May or may not have seen it four times in theaters so far.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm gonna be seeing it for my FOURTH time today.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone notice this whole movie Kirk got his ass kicked by everyone he fought while Spock kicked everyone's ass, starting as a little kid? lol.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> This film was structured for repeat viewings and for a Star Trek film thats a first. One of the things I liked when seeing it again on screen was looking for all the easter-eggs
> 
> [01] The Interior Design of the lift The Kelvins Captain descends in was a nod to The Original Series
> [02] The Tribble on Scotty's desk at the Starfleet base on Delta Vega
> ...



There's a nod to Enterprise the series, too.

They use Captain Archer's beagle for test teleporting, I think.


----------



## Bart (Jun 13, 2009)

thegoodjae said:


> Anyone notice this whole movie Kirk got his ass kicked by everyone he fought while Spock kicked everyone's ass, starting as a little kid? lol.



The fact is that Vulcan's are vastly stronger, physically, than that of humans. Plus, the fact that the Vulcan bullies had not expected Spock to react in such a way.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't care how gay it is... I'm getting a Spock cardboard standee.

Also, I noticed how crappy this movie would look on Blu-Ray.  The camera shakes during simple shots, and while it makes for something interesting to look at... Blu-Ray would fuck it up so badly.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Also, I noticed how crappy this movie would look on Blu-Ray.  The camera shakes during simple shots, and while it makes for something interesting to look at... Blu-Ray would fuck it up so badly.



Umm...what?

Paramount is fond of using the AVC-MPEG4 codec for Blu-ray. Unlike DVD's MPEG2, when the image is a bit starved on bit-rate and lot's of stuff is going on, it won't break out into compression artfifacts. Instead it will get softer.

Though, that's if they do a low-bitrate encode...which is not something Paramount is known to do. Hell, just go look at the Cloverfield blu-ray, or the last two Bourne films from Universal. All of them have lot's of shaky cam, and all of them have great blu-rays.

The Star Trek BD is pretty much guaranteed to look great. The DVD on the other hand, may not hold up as well.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 17, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Umm...what?
> 
> Paramount is fond of using the AVC-MPEG4 codec for Blu-ray. Unlike DVD's MPEG2, when the image is a bit starved on bit-rate and lot's of stuff is going on, it won't break out into compression artfifacts. Instead it will get softer.
> 
> ...



Pardon my ignorance of the science of Blu-Rays.  I just noticed that on some televisions (Sony), camera movements look really sped up.  I mean... no doubt the picture clarity is amazing, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I just noticed that on some televisions (Sony), camera movements look really sped up.  I mean... no doubt the picture clarity is amazing, don't get me wrong.



Are you talking about displays at stores? Because you should never really base your opinions on them. 

Most Blu-rays are encoded at 1080p24...and I'm pretty sure you'd know that 24fps is the standard for film. So, films on blu-ray actually have the same amount of frames per second film.

This is different from DVD which is encoded at 480i60. To get that 60 fps, a process called "3:2 pulldown" is done. The first of the 24 frames is shown three times, than the second frame is shown twice, third frame three times and so on. This can cause some herky-jerk motions sometimes, most noticeably during slow horizontal pans. Nothing major and nigh unnoticeable to most people.

So, if you have a TV that has a multiple of 24 frame rate, 120hz seems the most common, you'll get the film almost exactly as it was filmed. If you TV has something like a 60hz frame rate, your BD player will simply put it's own version a "3:2 pulldown" on it.

Why did I go on about that? Because for about a year (or two?) now, some higher end 120hz HDTVs have been adding a feature usually called "auto motion plus." This features goes and creates frames in between each of the frames to fill out the refresh rate. This has often been described as making a movie look like a soap opera. This can be turned off.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I was talking about the store displays... Samsung tvs usually look great though.  That's why I recently purchased a 1080p unit.  The only thing that has got me worried is dark scenes.  Even on Blu-Ray, there's some weird ghost trail effect going on.  I guess that can be fixed with calibration though.


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

Loved the movie 

It makes me wish I had watched that series (I watched Voyager mostly) so I could have understood it better.  I hope they make a sequel ;__;


----------



## Bushin (Jun 23, 2009)

I still have not seen this film despite a fistful of recommendations. I really should make some time for it. Guess I will have to wait for the DVD release...


----------



## Liebgotts (Jun 23, 2009)

Great movie. 
I was very sad once it ended and longed for more.
Can't wait till I can get the DVD. ;3


----------



## krome (Jun 24, 2009)

Really enjoyed watching this.  I have mad love for Spock.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 24, 2009)

When ever I watch Star Trek and someone pisses Spock off I'm reminded of this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPHuE5pDlEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:
			
		

> Really enjoyed watching this.  I have mad love for Spock.



As did I. I really liked the film. 

Isn't he just so cute?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember seeing Trek the first weekend it was released. I was among the many people that wouldn't have watched Star Trek in a million years, and I was really pleased with with I  saw. Spock and Kirk stole the show.

Heh, I remember people laughing in the movie theater when Spock had his moments with Uhura.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 27, 2009)

When is the DVD gonna come out?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2009)

Victory Day parade



> As for the release date, Amazon Germany has it listed for October 5th. Paramount Home Entertainment is not confirming any release dates or details. However, sources indicate that the date is likely accurate for Europe, but that the US date could be later, possibly late October or November.


----------



## Table (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't waaaaait to get the DVD!  

Saw the movie 5 times in theaters, once in Spanish.  And each time I watch it again I pick up on something I didn't before... little nods to the original series that I just adore!


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 4, 2009)

I figured I'll bump this thread seeing as the DVD/Blu-Ray release is only a little over a month away.  There's already copies going around the internet of the DVD and BD rip.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 4, 2009)

i haven't purchased a scifi dvd in a long time.  i can't wait.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm definitely getting it on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 5, 2009)

I might actually add this to my collection.  The movie was just that epic to me.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> I might actually add this to my collection.  The movie was just that epic to me.



The more I watch it, the more flaws I find.  But I still manage to weigh the pros over the cons.

Someone explain to me why the black hole was majorly a time-travel device, but before the Narada (Nero's ship) arrived at Vulcan, the black hole was more of a teleportation device.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2009)

I believe that the flaws' you're talking about might not have been there if not for that fraking writters strike. But because of the writters strike what was on page was carved in stone.


----------



## Bart (Oct 5, 2009)

When is it being released?

Hopefully, under the deleted scenes, although I already know how he did it, they'll include the explanation to Kirk cheating Kobayashi Maru. 

P.S. Was Gaila killed in the attack by Nero, before the Enterprise had arrived?


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2009)

Goddammit Paramount, first you push back Shutter Island to February, now you're releasing both Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen and G.I. Joe on home video before Star Trek.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2009)

Newsflash: A movies Box Office Performance and reviews usually pushes it back or forth in line.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Newsflash: A movies Box Office Performance and reviews usually pushes it back or forth in line.



_Thanks bro, didn't know that._

But really, how does that make it wrong to be frustrated with their release schedule. Especially when they've already gone and pushed back you're most anticipated movie by four months for a oscar push.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> When is it being released?
> 
> Hopefully, under the deleted scenes, although I already know how he did it, they'll include the explanation to Kirk cheating Kobayashi Maru.
> 
> P.S. Was Gaila killed in the attack by Nero, before the Enterprise had arrived?



Probably.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2009)

Its not a probably its a definitive HELL YEAH she died and is blowing chunks in  Star Trek Heaven.... but I'm so happy I got my copy before The Trek fans in the US will so I can mock Hahaha ... hahaha ... hahaha


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Its not a probably its a definitive HELL YEAH she died and is blowing chunks in  Star Trek Heaven.... but I'm so happy I got my copy before The Trek fans in the US will so I can mock Hahaha ... hahaha ... hahaha



I'll be amazed if they bring her back.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 6, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> _Thanks bro, didn't know that._
> 
> But really, how does that make it wrong to be frustrated with their release schedule. Especially when they've already gone and pushed back you're most anticipated movie by four months for a oscar push.



if i ever saw that thing in ur set irl, i'd set it on fire


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Oct 7, 2009)

I it's coming out soon, it should be 11-17-09. The movie was just so cool, and it made up to 400 million at the box-office. And they are working on the sequel at this time.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just over two more weeks!

I already have mine pre-ordered (Blu-Ray).


----------



## Corran (Nov 1, 2009)

I already got my blu-ray version......it's awesome


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 1, 2009)

Corran said:


> I already got my blu-ray version......it's awesome



Lucky!

Pictures?


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 3, 2009)

Up and Star Trek in one month. oh boy


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 4, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> Up and Star Trek in one month. oh boy



Not even that long.  Unless you don't live in the states.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 27, 2010)

I rewatched this recently, and I warmed to it much more than before. The villain is still pathetic, and a wasted opportunity, but the Spock/Kirk dynamic makes this a worthwhile trip. Bonus points for putting Spock with Uhura.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2010)

I just came across a couple of Star Trek haters that just watched the movie and won't stop fanboying it.

They've done a complete 180 and are now even trying to get their hands on the original "Star Trek".

Good for them. They've been enlightened.


----------



## Prendergast (May 27, 2010)

lol i was a star trek hater till i saw the movie.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 28, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I rewatched this recently, and I warmed to it much more than before. The villain is still pathetic, and a wasted opportunity, but the Spock/Kirk dynamic makes this a worthwhile trip. Bonus points for putting Spock with Uhura.



How was Nero a wasted opportunity?  A wasted opportunity for what?


----------



## Dream Brother (May 28, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> How was Nero a wasted opportunity?  A wasted opportunity for what?



A wasted opportunity for a good antagonist, in my opinion. I didn't find him the least bit interesting, and I never connected/sympathised with him in the slightest. (It felt like they were trying to inject a bit of sympathy with that dead wife/destroyed planet angle, etc, but it was done in a half-assed way.) Bana is actually a decent actor, and he could have done much better with a differing character.

The movie succeeds in spite of Nero rather than because of him, I reckon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> A wasted opportunity for a good antagonist, in my opinion. I didn't find him the least bit interesting, and I never connected/sympathised with him in the slightest. (It felt like they were trying to inject a bit of sympathy with that dead wife/destroyed planet angle, etc, but it was done in a half-assed way.) Bana is actually a decent actor, and he could have done much better with a differing character.
> 
> The movie succeeds in spite of Nero rather than because of him, I reckon.



This. I also found Nero's performance rather laughable at times.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 28, 2010)

I found him as good a villain as I've seen in any other Star Trek movies with the exception of the Borg.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 28, 2010)

It's hardly surprising, then, that most of the ST movies are deemed terrible. I actually caught a bit of _Nemesis_ the other day, and even though it's a stupid film (and it frankly features some ridiculously silly scenes) I liked the villain in that film more than Nero. Even _Voyager_, one of the worst series' within ST, features a Time-Travelling-Widower villain who came across as at least slightly better and more interesting than Nero, in the form of Annorax. DS9 (although this is heading into series rather than movie territory) had an antagonist that could quite literally wipe the floor with Nero, in the form of Dukat (but they ruined his character in the later seasons).


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

Nero isn't the best villain in _Star Trek,_ but he's not as bad as you make him out to be. I think he's more threatening than Shinzon from _Nemesis_ (despite his plot being a complete carbon-copy). Shinzon might be more complex but he was nowhere near as menacing, and Nero was'nt exactly one-dimensional anyway.

And you can't compare him to Dukat. That man had 7 seasons to develop over. He'd wipe the floor with Nero because he's the best characterised bad guy in the entire _Trek_-verse. That isn't a fair comparison.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Nero isn't the best villain in _Star Trek,_ but he's not as bad as you make him out to be. I think he's more threatening than Shinzon from _Nemesis_ (despite his plot being a complete carbon-copy). Shinzon might be more complex but he was nowhere near as menacing, and Nero was'nt exactly one-dimensional anyway.



I dunno, I didn't even find him that menacing, to be honest. I found the power he _represented_ menacing, though, sure -- his weapons, that drill, the ship, etc. As for the character...not so much, although I'll admit that he definitely had intimidation factor. He wasn't a farce or anything, it's just that I found him a bit 'meh'. Shinzon wasn't that menacing either, but he at least had some interesting scenes/elements to his character.



> And you can't compare him to Dukat. That man had 7 seasons to develop over. He'd wipe the floor with Nero because he's the best characterised bad guy in the entire _Trek_-verse. That isn't a fair comparison.



Fair point. (Although I think it wasn't so much his development that captured my eye -- in fact, if anything he developed in a bad direction, in my opinion -- but his base characterisation in general.)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 28, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> It's hardly surprising, then, that most of the ST movies are deemed terrible. I actually caught a bit of _Nemesis_ the other day, and even though it's a stupid film (and it frankly features some ridiculously silly scenes) I liked the villain in that film more than Nero. Even _Voyager_, one of the worst series' within ST, features a Time-Travelling-Widower villain who came across as at least slightly better and more interesting than Nero, in the form of Annorax. DS9 (although this is heading into series rather than movie territory) had an antagonist that could quite literally wipe the floor with Nero, in the form of Dukat (but they ruined his character in the later seasons).



Most of the other Star Trek movies _are_ pretty terrible.  Still enjoyable as the avid Star Trek nerd that I am but not great movies.  Generations still pisses me off to this day for the lame death if gave Kirk.

Nero isn't nearly as bad as you're making him out to be though.  He had more reason to hate humans than many of the villains we've seen in the series and actually had a legitimate shot of wiping the Federation out from existence.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'm probably being too harsh on the character -- he's not to my taste, but it's not like he ruined the movie or anything. On the contrary, I really enjoyed the film. I particularly applaud the decision to focus on the characters and, in particular, the dynamic between Spock and Kirk. (Both men played the roles very well, too.) When I saw the trailer for the film I was really worried that it would be disastrous, but I'm glad it turned out so well. Definitely looking forward to the next film.


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2010)

Nero was still good, but I have to admit the element of time travel was just brilliant.

I'm still wondering how the next villain will top that level of dangerousness; even though Nero's ship was a mining vessel, it still took out all those Enterprise and Klingon vessels. But I agree with Dream, that Spock and Kirk's dynamic was brilliant, as well as Spock and Uhura's.

We need to see more of Bones


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 28, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm still wondering how the next villain will top that level of dangerousness; *even though Nero's ship was a mining vessel, it still took out all those Enterprise and Klingon vessels*. But I agree with Dream, that Spock and Kirk's dynamic was brilliant, as well as Spock and Uhura's.



That was actually something that bothered me about the movie.  Even with the years of advancements a mining ship shouldn't be so unimaginably powerful against an armada.

But in the supplemental material I found out the ship was retrofitted with salvaged Borg weaponry and then it made sense.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 29, 2010)

I used to hate Star Trek,but this new movie is fucking awesome.Definitely a classic in years to come. Everybody at my school is still fapping over how Avatar was the best sci-fi movie last year though.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 29, 2010)

Star Trek was a good movie. I just hope the sequel lives up to the original.

Avatar wasn't great. Great effects, but the plot was subpar and tired.


----------



## Super Naruto (May 29, 2010)

It was this film that got me interested in the TV series.

Voyager, Deep Space Nine, Enterprise etc.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 29, 2010)

I know a lot of people didn't, but I liked Voyager.


----------



## Super Naruto (May 29, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> I know a lot of people didn't, but I liked Voyager.



I do, obviously.

I think its great.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 29, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Star Trek was a good movie. I just hope the sequel lives up to the original.
> 
> Avatar wasn't great. Great effects, but the plot was subpar and tired.


I usually don't like J.J. Abrams' work but Star Trek was a big surprise.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2010)

Comic book prequels did a marvelous job of fully fleshing out Nero's backstory and motivation.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 30, 2010)

Apparently Nero had a much bigger role originally. Due to time and stuff they cut his story out. He was sent to a Klingon prision and basically had a whole story there.


----------



## Junas (May 30, 2010)

I agree that Nero should have had more parts in the movie, but I'm not complaining about it. I'm fine with how the movie came out. I must have watched it like at least 8 times in a week. Either that it's a great movie or I'm a nerd.


----------



## R00t_Decision (May 30, 2010)

DS9 was the only star trek series that had me hooked.


> _DS9 was well received by critics with __  describing it as "the best acted, written, produced and altogether  finest" __Star Trek_ series.


Too bad with DS9 finale and Voyageur there's no continuity about what happens next.  

And no wonder it was so damn good:


> , one of the show's main writers (who  previously wrote for ,  and went on to create the ) praised the show as the "ultimate achievement for the  [Star Trek] franchise" in 2002:


Moore one of the main writers did eps for TNG, and created BG, the one everyone likes and I have yet to get. I'm waiting to purchase the Blueray set, when i have funds.  

Great writers, make great shows. I just finished watching Buffy (season 7, one season I completely missed) and noticed Whedon was always in the credits.  Whedon was one of the writers with the highest rated episodes in Season 1 of buffy and went on to write the rest of the series with other good writers. Now Whedon is doing the Season 8, and 9 comic book canon (continuation) in comic book form. 

It's all about the writers. Just like the writers of Breaking Bad and Dexter are incredible. 

In DS9 one famously annoying species is neutered completely and in Voyageur humans and star fleet come out as a super power with Anti-borg technology.

I like the alter-timeline story of Star Trek the new movie, but I'll take the rich vibrant original star trek story line any day. Not a series that has to an alternative verse.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (May 30, 2010)

Okay, I have a serious question for you all.

Did you feel that the new movie failed to achieve the "spirit" of the franchise? I don't think so, but I can understand how many feel this is more space opera than sci-fi. In fact, many of the original Trekkies have claimed to disown the franchise.

See the video and tell me what you think:


----------



## Mikaveli (May 30, 2010)

I like the movie more than the original series. To me it was what Star Trek is all about.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 3, 2010)

TNG hilarity:


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Apparently Nero had a much bigger role originally. Due to time and stuff they cut his story out. He was sent to a Klingon prision and basically had a whole story there.



Like i said, check the comics.  All the Nero stuff that was cutting room floor was adapted.

Stark Trek: Countdown follows Spock and Nero in the events that lead up to Romulus' destruction.  Stuff explained includes what Red Matter is, details on why Nero and co are so pissed off and look different from regular Romulans, specifics of how Spock's plan originally would have worked, WHY Nero is so determined to destroy Vulcan, and how Nero's ship can do all the shit it could (borg tech)
Also as an added treat they give us a recap of what the TNG crew is up to now:
Picard is an ambassador
Geordi is living a quiet life now as an engineer, the Jellyfish cruiser was actually a prototype he spent most of his life on.
Data is the captain of the enterprise and is the one who gives Spock's "eulogy".
Also WOrf showed up as a Klingon commander, actually fought Nero but the bastard cheated 

the Nero miniseries explains what happened between the destruction of the Kelvan and when they found Spock.  Apparently the Kelvin's crash actually damaged Nero's ship and it went into the Neutral Zone where it got zerg rushed by Klingons.  Then they went to prison for years and then Nero broke out A-Team style.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> TNG hilarity:


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 4, 2010)

Really surprised this thread was revived.

Nero was ridiculous, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> Like i said, check the comics.  All the Nero stuff that was cutting room floor was adapted.
> 
> Stark Trek: Countdown follows Spock and Nero in the events that lead up to Romulus' destruction.  Stuff explained includes what Red Matter is, details on why Nero and co are so pissed off and look different from regular Romulans, specifics of how Spock's plan originally would have worked, WHY Nero is so determined to destroy Vulcan, and how Nero's ship can do all the shit it could (borg tech)
> Also as an added treat they give us a recap of what the TNG crew is up to now:
> ...



Didn't Data die?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Didn't Data die?



Eh,he got better..


Also,the only good thing about Voyager was Seven of Nine and Species 8472.

They actually managed to pussify the mother-fucking-Borg..

And not by Species 8472 (I always figured that space is so big that at some point the Borg were going to meet some guys who would just lol at their attempts of assimilation) but by the Federation.

As of Voyager,the Star Trek verse doesn't have a credible villain.

And that's really,really bad..


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2010)

The Borg weren't pussified.  They were developed.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 5, 2010)

Meh I liked pretty much every Star Trek series they released this last decade and I'm not a trekkie or anything, even Enterprise had its good times despite everyone pissing all over it. Archer was actually one of my favourites, we didn't get a physically imposing captain since DS9, Picard, Kirk and Janeway were fine, but Sisko and Archer just seemed more like they were built for the frontline.

Voyager was good, had some long parts but still fun to watch. TNG was and still is hilarious in the good way.

The last movie was alright, it brought in a lot of new people and reached the same type of audience the 90s' movies reached, which I believe was the goal.

Comparing the movies and series is a bit unfair, since they're clearly not aiming at the same thing, star trek series were always about exploration and discoveries while the movies are almost always about drama and action with shiny effects.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 5, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Eh,he got better..
> 
> 
> Also,the only good thing about Voyager was Seven of Nine and Species 8472.



You forget the awesomeness of the Doctor. Tuvok was also pretty cool, especially in _Meld_. Species blabla never really clicked with me, though.


----------

